# Deidara vs Sasori



## Matty (Dec 2, 2015)

Area: Sasuke vs Deidara
Knowledge: Manga
Distance: 50 Meters
Mindset: IC
Restrictions: None

Sasori starts however you want him. Deidara starts next to da bird

Let's settle this because the statement Deidara gives is ambiguous, but I honestly believe he is truthful in saying Sasori is more skilled. Deidara was young and had potential to pass a ton of shinobi, but I think when he say Sasori is stronger he's not bullshitting


----------



## IzayaOrihara (Dec 2, 2015)

Sasori wins. Deidara getting poisoned is more likely to happen in an IC fight before C3 comes out. C1, C2 and C4 are easily countered though.


----------



## Shanal (Dec 2, 2015)

Distance is 50 meter.s Deidara has a bird. Sasori doesn't have enough speed to attack Deidara before he takes on flight no matter in whatever form.

Deidara goes up and bombs with C3, Sasori has shown no ranged moves which can reach him that high.

Sasori dies horribly all things considered despite Deidara's statement.

Sasori's a more skilled shinobi overall, but he'd loose to a fight against Deidara given these conditions, hell, as long as distance is not 5 meter, Deidara should win. All he needs to do is take a flight and bomb him, given manga knowledge at least.


----------



## Matty (Dec 2, 2015)

yea but he can attack Deidara in the air. It's not like once he is airborne it is all over.


----------



## Shanal (Dec 2, 2015)

matty1991 said:


> yea but he can attack Deidara in the air. It's not like once he is airborne it is all over.



Well, taking in manga knowledge, I don't see what Sasori can do to Deidara.

Remember, Deidara is not always as reckless,and here he is put against someone he underestimates the least. Deidara should know about how far Sasori can reach, and just fly further, his bird can get higher than any manga feat of Sasori (in terms of attacking range) anyway.

Don't see how Sasori can win once Deidara is in air and just bombs him with a country-whooping C3.


----------



## Ghost (Dec 2, 2015)

Deidara wins easily. He was able to escape from Hebi Sauce and make it to the air from much shorter starting distance.

Sasori gets nuked.


----------



## Eliyua23 (Dec 2, 2015)

Deidara admitted inferiority and every aspect of the manga has depicted him as the lesser of the 2 nothing more to discuss unless you want to talk about a fanfic version of the two characters


----------



## FlamingRain (Dec 2, 2015)

Ghost said:


> Deidara wins easily. He was able to escape from Hebi Sauce and make it to the air from much shorter starting distance.



Sasori can have his puppets chase after Deidara in the air.


----------



## Ghost (Dec 2, 2015)

FlamingRain said:


> Sasori can have his puppets chase after Deidara in the air.



Deidara is much faster than Sasori's puppets and can just fly higher while nuking them down with guided missiles.


----------



## Ryuzaki (Dec 2, 2015)

Once Deidara's airborne, nothing Sasori does will stop him, he'll probably still try to gauge Sasori's speed with his puppets using C1 from above and then instead of attacking the puppets, he'll probably opt to attack Sasori directly or both, with multiple guided C2 explosions. If worse comes to worse, C3 takes out Sasori for good.

That manga statement about Sasori > Deidara, Deidara explicitly singled out Kakashi to separate him from Naruto and fed him that line.


----------



## Shanal (Dec 2, 2015)

Sadzuki said:


> That manga statement about Sasori > Deidara, Deidara explicitly singled out Kakashi to separate him from Naruto and fed him that line.



Exactly my thought.



FlamingRain said:


> Sasori can have his puppets chase after Deidara in the air.



Talking as if his strings extend several hundred meters


----------



## FlamingRain (Dec 2, 2015)

Shanal said:


> Talking as if his strings extend several hundred meters



Sasori hops on a Satetsu platform and follows him.


----------



## Shanal (Dec 2, 2015)

FlamingRain said:


> Sasori hops on a Satetsu platform and follows him.



Can't move as fast or controlled as good with similar agility


----------



## Ryuzaki (Dec 2, 2015)

FlamingRain said:


> Sasori hops on a Satetsu platform and follows him.



I hate people like you that think Sasori w/Iron Sand is basically Gaara, in fact he's no where near Gaara's level let alone the 3rd Kazekage.


----------



## Ghost (Dec 2, 2015)

FlamingRain said:


> Sasori hops on a Satetsu platform and follows him.



Never happening. And again, Deidara would just shoot him down so what is the point.


----------



## Alex Payne (Dec 2, 2015)

If Deidara fucks around with C2 Missiles and not staying as high as possible then Sasori certainly could to drop him with Iron Sand before C3. If Deidara simply goes as high as possible and drops C3 then Sasori dies. Starting distance and Clay Mount makes it so Sasori can't really stop Dei if he decides to simply "C3, gg".

I don't buy that statement due to several reasons - Deidara having a very good reason to lie, Deidara possibly finishing/mastering jutsu he showed against Sasuke after that arc, slight chance of retcon(there were rumors of Kishi planning to kill Deidara in that Arc too but due to Dei's massive popularity in Japan(he got more votes than _Naruto_ in Character Popularity Poll) he changed it). Imo both Deidara and Sasori are roughly on the same general level. With Deidara being more of a glass cannon with superior but riskier offense(Raiton-weakness) who specializes at just one range and Sasori being well-rounded with solid defense+offense and ability  to fight at any range. Sasori's hype was better though - strongest Kazekage killer+user and all.


----------



## Matty (Dec 2, 2015)

C3 GG could end it. But still I think Sasori is the better all around person. He can block the bombs and Satetsu can certainly get to Deidara. His attacks were breaking sound barriers at certain points, not sure if Deidara can react to projectiles that are faster than sound.

He did have a good reason to lie, but the fact he considers him the superior of the relationship most likely assures that he does have a respect for him. I think any smart person will say Deidara BELIEVES he can beat Sasori, but I think even he knows that he isn't someone to be fucked with and agrees that he is more experienced/more well rounded and intelligent.

Deidara was young and brash, and if he was given the opportunity to grow up he could have easily been a high kage level ninja. Absurd strength


----------



## Alex Payne (Dec 2, 2015)

Sasori's potential with Human Puppets is still slightly above hypothetical Prime Deidara imo. It's basically a watered down Edo Tensei. Plus with his puppet body he could easily outlive Deidara and ignore old age debuffs. And he really seemed well-versed in all ninja arts(his memory-manipulation jutsu was nice) and a lot more knowledgeable


----------



## Ghost (Dec 2, 2015)

Deidara has manga knowledge. He has no reason to fuck around in Sasori's reach. Sasori is not taking this.



matty1991 said:


> not sure if Deidara can react to projectiles that are faster than sound.



Sasuke did that in part 1.


----------



## Matty (Dec 2, 2015)

Has Deidara ever seen the 3rd Kazekage?


----------



## Ghost (Dec 2, 2015)

If he is going to make statements such as "Sasori is stronger than me" I think its fair to assume Deidara has pretty much full knowledge.


----------



## Matty (Dec 2, 2015)

Maybe Sasori was stronger than him just in Hiruko  I was never under the impression He knows much. He's young (probably recently joined) and certainly doesn't know about his puppet body. Not a stretch to think he might not know about Kazekage.


----------



## Ghost (Dec 2, 2015)

How the hell could Deidara ever lose to just Hiruko? That is just not possible. And I'd like to know what are some characters Hiruko puppet can beat that Deidara can't. Deidara was 19 in part 2. He looked about 15 when Akatsuki recruited him.


----------



## Matty (Dec 2, 2015)

I'm not saying he can, I'm just saying I wouldn't be surprised if he didn't know about the 3rd. He probably just knows he makes human puppets and can still use techs with them. Even if he does know, though, I am not sure he would even know the limitations. They're both arrogant as fuck so idk. I just see Sasori taking it more times than not. Satetsu projectiles, 100 puppets,  C4 immunity.

I wonder if he has a Raiton puppet  

Not sure why people aren't taking Satetsu serious as a defense either. The amount that he has is probably enough to save himself from C3. Gaara's desert sand (that is not as strong) protected the entire village, I'm sure he could use satetsu to shield just himself.


----------



## Ghost (Dec 2, 2015)

I find it very hard to believe that Deidara wouldn't know about Sandaime.

Satetsu, 100 puppets, whatever are never going to reach Deidara with manga knowledge. Dei preps a C3 and Sasori cannot do anything about it.


----------



## Bonly (Dec 2, 2015)

Could go either way depending on how the battle plays out but I'd go with Sasori more times then not. Satetsu should be able to protect Sasori from some of Deidara's bombs or it could be fast enough to get him out of the AoE of the bombs so that Sasori doesn't take to much damage. If Deidara goes to the skies then Sasori should be able get up there with him via Satetsu or he could just chase him around via his puppet army and all Sasori need is one hit to end things. Though if Deidara uses C3 right off the bat he could prolly take the match though chances are wouldn't so yeah


----------



## Lord Aizen (Dec 2, 2015)

If gaaras sand can tank C3 Iron sand tanks C3. All of deidara's techniques are blocked by iron sand. C4 is useless since sasori is a puppet. Sasori uses himself and the 3rd he could be deidara by outlasting him. Sasori cant hit deidara but deidara cant land a successful hit on sasori, its a battle of stamina which sasori wins


----------



## Hyugadoobadoo (Dec 2, 2015)

Lord Aizen said:


> If gaaras sand can tank C3 Iron sand tanks C3. All of deidara's techniques are blocked by iron sand. C4 is useless since sasori is a puppet. Sasori uses himself and the 3rd he could be deidara by outlasting him. Sasori cant hit deidara but deidara cant land a successful hit on sasori, its a battle of stamina which sasori wins



Iron sand has NONE of the feats of durability associated with Gaara's sand and is never shown using it in that way at all. For these reasons we assume defense is nonexistent.


----------



## Lord Aizen (Dec 2, 2015)

Hyugadoobadoo said:


> Iron sand has NONE of the feats of durability associated with Gaara's sand and is never shown using it in that way at all. For these reasons we assume defense is nonexistent.



common sense dictates its defense is greater. Iron is far more dense and sturdy than regular sand. Iron sand can be shaped and formed any way sasori wants he could do exactly what obito did when he was firing the four juubidamas, wrap himself in a massive ball of iron sand or create a horizontal wall of it. theres no sense in believing iron sand which is more powerful has no durability while regular sand does. The author shouldnt have to spoon feed everything.


----------



## wooly Eullerex (Dec 2, 2015)

sasori wins

he detonates c3 mid air w/ sky-scraping  satetsu spires or  firebombs, then he poisons deidara w/ sand drizzle rain.


----------



## Ryuzaki (Dec 2, 2015)

NarutoX28 said:


> into ketchup
> 
> It's not as if Sasori hasn't performed a feint before.



Yeah, that's assuming it's one bomb, Sasuke who was in the same speed tier and hebi durability couldn't manage to perform a feint.


----------



## HandfullofNaruto (Dec 3, 2015)

*Deidara C3 into ketchup destroys Sasori. 
It really seems like Deidara has the advantage in this fight. Airborne attacks, against a stationary "object". Anything past C3 is overkill. Sasoris only chance is if they start at close range in a more secluded area. He can use his puppets to block explosives for a while as well as the iron sand, but he has no way to attack airborne Deidara. *


----------



## Shanal (Dec 3, 2015)

I still need an explanation of how Sasori can ever do shit against Deidara taking off and bombing him with C3 :/

Like, literally, this fight is as simple as that.


----------



## Ghost (Dec 3, 2015)

This Sasori wank.


----------



## FlamingRain (Dec 3, 2015)

Shanal said:


> Can't move as fast or controlled as good with similar agility



He doesn't really need to since he can extend the strings a significant distance from himself and have his puppets launch long ranged attacks from there.

The only agility feats Deidara's bird has are evading Gaara's desert sand hands. It's Gaara's gourd sand that's particularly fast. Satetsu is a superior substance and if you compare, Satetsu Shigure has better speed feats than Suna Shigure even performed with the gourd sand.



Ghost said:


> Never happening. And again, Deidara would just shoot him down so what is the point.



Satetsu constructs which weren't broken by Sakura punching them should be able to easily block most of Deidara's explosives.


----------



## Shanal (Dec 3, 2015)

FlamingRain said:


> He doesn't really need to since he can extend the strings a significant distance from himself and have his puppets launch long ranged attacks from there.



As a matter of facts, you have no proof that he can even control it with a speed of above 2 meter per second or so, and he never used it that way, and he probably can't. Sasori isn't Gaara, his feats with Iron sand is close to shit.

Sasori can't do anything before Deidara reaches 500 meters in air and bombs him with C3



> The only agility feats Deidara's bird has are evading Gaara's desert sand hands. It's Gaara's gourd sand that's particularly fast. Satetsu is a superior substance and if you compare, Satetsu Shigure has better speed feats than Suna Shigure even performed with the gourd sand


.

Sasori still dies, his strings according to manga can't reach for more than what seems like 20 meters, and he can't fly as quickly as Deidara. The clay guy gets on bird, goes up, and blows him with a C3 

If you think Iron Sand can block C3, I am done with you, just saying.


----------



## FlamingRain (Dec 3, 2015)

Shanal said:


> You have no proof that he can even control it with a speed of above 2 meter per second or so





He was inside a cave fighting opponents that didn't fly on birds during the one fight he used Satetsu in, so Sasori not using it that way doesn't mean he couldn't do it.


----------



## Shanal (Dec 3, 2015)

FlamingRain said:


> He was inside a cave fighting opponents that didn't fly on birds during the one fight he used Satetsu in, so Sasori not using it that way doesn't mean he couldn't do it.



But he still didn't use it.

No canon proof of him ever using him, no canon proof of him even being able to fly more than 1 m per second even if he could use it, just random speculation


----------



## Lord Aizen (Dec 3, 2015)

Shanal said:


> I still need an explanation of how Sasori can ever do shit against Deidara taking off and bombing him with C3 :/
> 
> Like, literally, this fight is as simple as that.



C3 is useless sasori can either shoot it out of the sky the moment it leaves deidara's hand with iron sand drizzle or he creates a giant iron wall protecting him.


----------



## Ghost (Dec 3, 2015)

Lel no         . And if he could Deidara would just send a guided C2 missile to one shot Sasori at the same time.


----------



## DaVizWiz (Dec 3, 2015)

Air-delivered (on a C2 Dragon falling to earth with wings covering itself to protect the bomb on it's back) C3 one shots.

Iron Sand has none of the durability features of Gaara's sand, which is one of the reasons it's coined as the ultimate defense.

Even if it were as durable, Gaara used a shit ton of it to block and cushion the blast. Sasori can't create or control that much iron, because he hasn't shown to be able to.

The iron he did use was being thrown all over the place by Early Part 2 Base Sakura's strikes. That's not really going to protect Sasori from a blast far more powerful than Sakura's strikes, the iron will either be thrown away from Sasori just as Sakura's punches threw it away from her, resulting in his obliteration, or it'll be vaporized, and then he'll be vaporized.


----------



## IzayaOrihara (Dec 3, 2015)

Why is it that these days people just completely ignore the manga


----------



## IzayaOrihara (Dec 3, 2015)

*A QUESTION FOR ALL DEIDARA-SUPPORTERS*
_If Deidara can beat Sasori then in the canon manga why did he state the complete opposite?_


----------



## DaVizWiz (Dec 3, 2015)

Stop double posting IzayaOrihara. I'm going to report every time I see you doing it from this point forward.

Next time hit "Edit" on the post above, and add what you want to in there instead of posting a second time. It's not difficult, fucking do it. 

Deidara was shown as superior through feats. His own statement was proven invalid. Characters have made incorrect statements in the manga, people can be wrong - imagine that.


----------



## Shanal (Dec 3, 2015)

DaVizWiz said:


> Stop double posting IzayaOrihara. I'm going to report every time I see you doing it from this point forward.
> 
> Next time hit "Edit" on the post above, and add what you want to in there instead of posting a second time. It's not difficult, fucking do it.
> 
> Deidara was shown as superior through feats. His own statement was proven invalid. Characters have made incorrect statements in the manga, people can be wrong - imagine that.



Izaya is still biased. He would ignore when I claim that according to Tobi, Sasuke could never see through Itachi's genjutsu, which is a *hype*. and argue back saying that statement was invalid because in manga he broke Tsukyomi, which is a *feat.*

Then he'd say that Deidara is not winning even though he has all the *feats*, but would loose because he said that Sasori was stronger, which is a *hype.*

These playing favorites 

Either way, Deidara shits on Sasori in every shape on form.



Lord Aizen said:


> C3 is useless sasori can either shoot it out of the sky the moment it leaves deidara's hand with iron sand drizzle or he creates a giant iron wall protecting him.



The fuck? Deidara's C3 has destruction capability to wipe out an entire town, how the hell can Sasori tank it with Iron sand, what durability his iron sand has? ALso, shoot it out of the sky, what?


----------



## Matty (Dec 3, 2015)

Why do people question Satetsu's durability? It is stronger than Gaara's sand offensively and defensively. It is the most powerful weapon in Suna's history. I am sure if Deidara went C3 Sasori could protect himself. 

On another note I don't get why Deidara has better feats? All he showed is that he is an extremely one dimensional fighter who only works well at a distance. You can say he has better power featst han Itachi if you want since C4 essentially is better than anything in 80-90% of the Narutoverse's arsenal.

And Sasori wank doesn't exist. Everyone downplays the guy  if anything he is the opposite of wanked in the BD


----------



## Shanal (Dec 3, 2015)

matty1991 said:


> Why do people question Satetsu's durability? It is stronger than Gaara's sand offensively and defensively.



Proof of Sasori showing such feats.



> It is the most powerful weapon in Suna's history. I am sure if Deidara went C3 Sasori could protect himself.



But Sasori wasn't the one to use it back then, it was Kazekage, nothing suggests that he had such mastery over it, if he even had nearly as good control over those as Gaara's sand, Chiyo and Sakura would've died. 



> On another note I don't get why Deidara has better feats? All he showed is that he is an extremely one dimensional fighter who only works well at a distance. You can say he has better power featst han Itachi if you want since C4 essentially is better than anything in 80-90% of the Narutoverse's arsenal.



Just go in air, bomb him with C3, Sasori has no feats to defend himself. 


> And Sasori wank doesn't exist. Everyone downplays the guy  if anything he is the opposite of wanked in the BD



You're claiming the Iron sand he uses and controls is stronger than Gaara's without basing it off any feat or fact, if this isn't wank, then I don't know what is other than claiming Konohamaru > Adult Sasuke.


----------



## DaVizWiz (Dec 3, 2015)

> It is stronger than Gaara's sand offensively and defensively


There's no reason to believe this.

Gaara's sand blocked/protected him against 5 V3 Susano Blade Slashes, Raikage's kick, Enton, Deidara's C1 4-winged birds, C3, and Joki Boy.

What has Iron Sand blocked?

It was thrown back by Early Ship Base Sakura's Punches.


----------



## Shanal (Dec 3, 2015)

DaVizWiz said:


> Gaara's sand blocked 5 V3 Susano Blade Slashes,



I'd have to interrupt and say no to this. He only blocked one blade slash, and as soon as the other 5 blades slashed, his sand was destroyed in next page.


----------



## DaVizWiz (Dec 3, 2015)

He was protected... or did you see Gaara slashed in half? 

And it was the other 4 that slashed.


----------



## Matty (Dec 3, 2015)

Shanal said:


> Proof of Sasori showing such feats.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The proof is the statement made by numerous people that it was the best weapon in Suna history. He didn't have a mastery of it? He killed Sakura twice essentially and the only reason they survived was because of antidotes and Sasori's humanity at the end 

I never said his control is as good as Gaara's I said that his sand is stronger. Logic would dictate that metal sand is tougher to break through than regular sand. Just like Rasa's sand would be better. And on top of that there is proof in the manga of Satetsu moving at speeds that break the speed of sound. Something else that Gaara couldn't do so yea I'd say he had a decent grasp of handling Satetsu since it is his number one weapon.

No feats to defend himself is true but I would assume if Gaara can protect people from C3 with sand that Sasori can just protect himself with his stronger sand. And don't say "Gaara used way more sand" that's only because he was protecting the entire village and not just himself. Sasori easily has enough sand to protect himself. Satetsu wasn't even dented by a Sakura punch which should show you how durable it is.

Yea I'm not wanking it's just fact. Satetsu is better than Gaara's sand. Gaara's sand isn't considered the strongest weapon in Suna history but Satetsu is. And on top of all this evidence we have Deidara admitting Sasori is stronger. So idk what to tell you. Sasori wins.

EDIT: That is war arc Gaara, Viz. Nothing to do with the one Deidara tried to bomb. If Gaara wasn't protecting an entire village Deidara was done for most likely.


----------



## DaVizWiz (Dec 3, 2015)

Gaara's sand has all of the metals and minerals of the earth ground into it.

So no, Iron Sand isn't stronger than it even taking feats out of the equation.


----------



## Shanal (Dec 3, 2015)

DaVizWiz said:


> He was protected... or did you see Gaara slashed in half?
> 
> And it was the other 4 that slashed.



Not exactly protected but whatever. Though the sand got destroyed nonetheless.

Never said Iron sand is stronger, though, it's fodder compared to Gaara's. (At least when Sasori's the user)


----------



## Matty (Dec 3, 2015)

DaVizWiz said:


> Gaara's sand has all of the metals and minerals of the earth ground into it.
> 
> So no, Iron Sand isn't stronger than it even taking feats out of the equation.



Not sure what this means since Deidara still can't beat him with Satetsu. Are we just ignoring the fact that it is the most powerful weapon in Suna history as quoted by multiple people?


----------



## DaVizWiz (Dec 3, 2015)

Shanal said:


> Not exactly protected but whatever. Though the sand got destroyed nonetheless.
> 
> Never said Iron sand is stronger, though, it's fodder compared to Gaara's. (At least when Sasori's the user)


I'm not sure what you consider protected, he literally was just thrown 20m by the force behind the blades hitting the sand, the blades were stopped by the sand


----------



## Shanal (Dec 3, 2015)

matty1991 said:


> Not sure what this means since Deidara still can't beat him with Satetsu. Are we just ignoring the fact that it is the most powerful weapon in Suna history as quoted by multiple people?



And Sasori sucks at using it. Give me one reason to believe that Sasori can tank something as destructive as Iron sand with it? The amount he can make is 1% of Gaara's immense sand barrier used to protect against C3 + Iron sand controlled by Sasori by no means is supposed to be as strong as when originally used by Kazekage.

You're just punching the air at this moment, making speculations about Sasori's Setetsu being strong enough to defend against Deidara when it's utterly fleatless in terms of durability, Sakura punched it away like a fly, too. 

Still, Deidara just flies up and drops a bomb and Sasori dies, nothing Sasori has can defend against it.


----------



## DaVizWiz (Dec 3, 2015)

matty1991 said:


> Not sure what this means since Deidara still can't beat him with Satetsu. Are we just ignoring the fact that it is the most powerful weapon in Suna history as quoted by multiple people?


It's a great weapon, by feats and logic it's an inferior defense compared to Gaara's sand. 

Gaara's sand has diamonds, titanium, gold, rock, iron, aluminum etc. in his sand. 

While you praise Iron Sand's offensive hype of being the best weapon in the village,

I'll praise Gaara's sand's defensive hype of being the best defense in the world (all 5 villages) "Absolute/Greatest Defense" -> Sasuke, Naruto, Temari 

Iron Sand doesn't have the feats or hype to even remotely suggest it's comparable to Gaara's sand defense.


----------



## Matty (Dec 3, 2015)

Shanal said:


> And Sasori sucks at using it. Give me one reason to believe that Sasori can tank something as destructive as Iron sand with it? The amount he can make is 1% of Gaara's immense sand barrier used to protect against C3 + Iron sand controlled by Sasori by no means is supposed to be as strong as when originally used by Kazekage.
> 
> You're just punching the air at this moment, making speculations about Sasori's Setetsu being strong enough to defend against Deidara when it's utterly fleatless in terms of durability, Sakura punched it away like a fly, too.
> 
> Still, Deidara just flies up and drops a bomb and Sasori dies, nothing Sasori has can defend against it.



How does he suck at using it  the only reason he lost was by circumstantial shit. He killed Sakura twice and then threw the match. Yea he makes 1% of it and that's all he needs. He's not protecting a village. What is stopping him from blowing it up before it even reaches him with Satetsu?

I'm not punching at air you are just completely ignoring any facts. Sakura punched it away but it was not even dented. I would assume if an enormous amount of Satetsu was flying towards someone and they had superhuman strength to punch it away and it wasn't even dented that it is pretty durable.

@Viz I understand where you are coming from. I will say it is a superior defense but it doesn't mean Satetsu can't protect one person from a bomb when it clearly tanked an attack with a large amount of force (Sakura punch)


----------



## DaVizWiz (Dec 3, 2015)

You're comparing C3 to Early Ship Base Sakura's Punch?

....and the iron sand was sent back...


----------



## Matty (Dec 3, 2015)

Doesn't matter about early Ship. She still had superhuman strength. It was sent back but wasn't dented. So it wouldn't kill Sasori


----------



## DaVizWiz (Dec 3, 2015)

Well if the sand was surrounding Sasori, it would be thrown at him, and it would crush him.

C3 is far more powerful than Sakura's strikes, the sand barrier is thrown away from Sasori during detonation, and he's vaporized by the heat of the blast.


----------



## Shanal (Dec 3, 2015)

matty1991 said:


> How does he suck at using it  the only reason he lost was by circumstantial shit. He killed Sakura twice and then threw the match. Yea he makes 1% of it and that's all he needs. He's not protecting a village. What is stopping him from blowing it up before it even reaches him with Satetsu?



What feats he has with it. None. Greatest weapon =/= most durable one. He never controlled more than a handful of Satetsu, prove me wrong with a scan if possible. Statetsu never tanked anything.

If you wanna play hype battle, reply to Daviz with his "absolute" defense hype of Gaara. Satetsu was never stated to be defensive, there's no proof that it can block C3. Stating Statetsu tanks crap because it was Suna's greatest weapon is same as stating Gaara's sand >>> PS because it was stated to be absolute defense.



> I'm not punching at air you are just completely ignoring any facts.



Remind me of the fact when Satetsu managed to block something, or was stated to be durable. Remind me how you're not punching the air by stating Statetsu tanks C3 without any feats whatsoever. You're wanking Sasori for nothing at this point, Satatesu is as featless in terms of defense 



> Satetsu can't protect one person from a bomb when it clearly tanked an attack with a large amount of force



Are you comparing Sakura's punch to C3, which can nuke an entire city? Either way, whether it hits Statetsu or ground, it's going to nuke the entire area and Sasori dies anyway because he hasn't shown feats to control enough sand to make a city-sized umbrella.


----------



## Matty (Dec 3, 2015)

I would imagine a defense would be more suitable to stay put rather than a large flying block of Satetsu. It was essentially like baseball and Sakura was hitting satetsu with a bat. If he wanted to defend himself he would use something that wouldn't be moved. I am not sure why it is so hard for you 2 to conceive that Sasori might be able to withstand a C3 blast with Satetsu.

It doesn't even matter though because I'm sure that Sasori could get to Deidara before he even needs C3. 

Manga dictates Sasori>Deidara 


@Shanal you just said he sucked at using it then claim that he only uses a handful. What feats does he have? He has the hype of taking down the strongest Kazekage without it. I did reply to Viz and I said that Gaara's sand is better defensively. Not sure if you read or not but try again!

I'm not saying Satetsu has blocking feats. I'm just saying it's obviously durable and if Gaara's sand could tank it and protect an entire village I don't see why Satetsu couldn't protect one guy.


----------



## Ghost (Dec 3, 2015)

Your arguments are pretty weak, bro.


----------



## Matty (Dec 3, 2015)

Ghost said:


> Your arguments are pretty weak, bro.



Because I think Satetsu can tank a bomb? Or that I think Sasori can beat Deidara when he himself admitted it


----------



## Ghost (Dec 3, 2015)

matty1991 said:


> Because I think Satetsu can tank a bomb? Or that I think Sasori can beat Deidara when he himself admitted it



Feats >>>>>>


----------



## Matty (Dec 3, 2015)

Manga >>>>>> 

If Sasori has Manga knowledge on Deidara, which is a lot more knowledge than Deidara has on Sasori, then he will not let him get airborne that fast. Iron Sand comes out immediately and he goes after Deidara. Hell I wouldn't be surprised if he goes 100 puppets off the bat. and sends them all airborne to scratch Deidara. GG


----------



## Ghost (Dec 3, 2015)

matty1991 said:


> If Sasori has Manga knowledge on Deidara, which is a lot more knowledge than Deidara has on Sasori,


Based on what?



> then he will not let him get airborne that fast. Iron Sand comes out immediately and he goes after Deidara.


And never catches him because Sasuke couldn't.


> Hell I wouldn't be surprised if he goes 100 puppets off the bat. and sends them all airborne to scratch Deidara. GG



No.


----------



## Matty (Dec 3, 2015)

Ghost said:


> Based on what?
> 
> 
> And never catches him because Sasuke couldn't.
> ...



We are shown that Sasori has seen Deidara's arsenal, we have no reason to assume vice versa. He certainly doesn't know about his puppet body.

Just because you don't believe something and say "no" doesn't make it true. Pretty sure your arguments are the ones that are weak.


----------



## DaVizWiz (Dec 3, 2015)

Matty, Sakura punched it as it was moving at her, and it flew back.

Your logic is he can hold a barrier in place against C3, while when throwing it at her he couldn't keep it from flying back from Base Sakura's Punch?

It's pretty clear to me that the barrier flies away upon C3 detonation, and he's destroyed, or the barrier is destroyed upon it's detonation, and so is he.


----------



## Matty (Dec 3, 2015)

I don't get why if it moves he's dead, though. Gaara softened his gourd into sand to soften the impact with Lee going gates. Sasori can just encase himself like Gaara in the floating orb or sand or something similar. And that's ignoring the fact Sasori has more of a reason to go full strength off the bat with knowledge of C3 and the ability to pull out 100 Puppets instantly


----------



## DaVizWiz (Dec 3, 2015)

You're suggesting Sasori can soften iron?

The fact remains the sand has no durability features worth mentioning, so it's going to lose to C3 no matter what argument you provide.


----------



## Hyugadoobadoo (Dec 3, 2015)

DaVizWiz said:


> You're suggesting Sasori can soften iron?
> 
> The fact remains the sand has no durability features worth mentioning, so it's going to lose to C3 no matter what argument you provide.



This


----------



## Matty (Dec 3, 2015)

the Iron sand is just sand until it's molded into an actual shape. If it's lying in a pile on the floor it is still soft like sand I would imagine.

None of that even matters though because 100 puppets can get to him off the bat and poison him. It's not like he is bloodlusted so I don't know why people would even consider that Deidara wouldn't go through the motions like he did against Hebi or Gaara.


----------



## DaVizWiz (Dec 3, 2015)

It's just small pieces of iron. 

Iron sand (powderized version of iron), when put together into a large solid block, is a fucking wrecking ball.


----------



## Matty (Dec 3, 2015)

I know that's what I mean though, he can still just de-solidify (for lack of a better term) into a softermaterial that wouldn't kill him.


----------



## DaVizWiz (Dec 3, 2015)

Then the defense you're talking about would be weakened and he'd be vulnerable to the continuing damage of C3.


----------



## Bonly (Dec 3, 2015)

matty1991 said:


> We are shown that Sasori has seen Deidara's arsenal, we have no reason to assume vice versa. *He certainly doesn't know about his puppet body.*



Actually when Sakura and Chiyo popped up Deidara thought 

"*That creation of his real body* with the exposed weak point was just him being overconfident"

And when Deidara and Sasori came back as Edo's Deidara mentioned Sasori's weak point again.

"Especially when your one weak point is a huge bulls eye in the middle of your chest"

So chances are Deidara knows about Sasori's puppet body


----------



## Lord Aizen (Dec 4, 2015)

DaVizWiz said:


> It's a great weapon, by feats and logic it's an inferior defense compared to Gaara's sand.
> 
> Gaara's sand has diamonds, titanium, gold, rock, iron, aluminum etc. in his sand.
> 
> ...



gaaras sand has none of those things in it. even if it did the amount is so small that you might as well say its non-existent.

the difference is we know iron sand is the ultimate weapon of that village and gaaras sand is not that greatest as we saw when he faced madara



Ghost said:


> Lel no         . And if he could Deidara would just send a guided C2 missile to one shot Sasori at the same time.



iron sand drizzle takes out any move deidara has


----------



## DaVizWiz (Dec 4, 2015)

Lord Aizen said:


> gaaras sand has none of those things in it. even if it did the amount is so small that you might as well say its non-existent.
> 
> the difference is we know iron sand is the ultimate weapon of that village and gaaras sand is not that greatest as we saw when he faced madara


Dude legit made a shukaku statue out of the hardest minerals in the earth to block Kimimaro's spear... as a kid.

The difference is simple.. Gaara's sand is hyped as the absolute defense by ninja from other villages (hype as the best defense worldwide, not just in his pweny ass village), and unlike Iron Sand, Gaara's sand has top tier durability features.

It's limited offense (moderate sand wave) left the 2nd Mizukage in awe. Without the poison enhancing it (Sasori's enhancement- 3rd Kazekage doesn't have that), and with the 3rd Kazekage lacking any feats, there's really no way it's offensively superior to Gaara's maximum sand offense (millions of Gallons of sand lifted kilometers above the earth and fucking dropped on you) either.


----------



## Shanal (Dec 4, 2015)

matty1991 said:


> I would imagine a defense would be more suitable to stay put rather than a large flying block of Satetsu. It was essentially like baseball and Sakura was hitting satetsu with a bat. If he wanted to defend himself he would use something that wouldn't be moved. I am not sure why it is so hard for you 2 to conceive that Sasori might be able to withstand a C3 blast with Satetsu.



Featless statement. What has Statetsu tanked? What has Statetsu done? What has Sasori shown with it? You're literally hyping something featless over nothing. That's like me saying Gaara's sand >>>>> PS just because it was called absolute defense. 



> It doesn't even matter though because I'm sure that Sasori could get to Deidara before he even needs C3.



Care to elaborate how Sasori would touch Deidara before he gets on bird and flies off from a distance of 50 meters?



> Manga dictates Sasori>Deidara



If you believe that statement in putting these two against each other rather than just overall skills, why you made this thread? Don't go Izaya on me 




> @Shanal you just said he sucked at using it then claim that he only uses a handful. What feats does he have? He has the hype of taking down the strongest Kazekage without it. I did reply to Viz and I said that Gaara's sand is better defensively. Not sure if you read or not but try again!



Kazekage doesn't fly in the sky and bombs you down with a city whooping explosion. Kazekage has to stay on ground and within range of attacks Sasori can use. And Satetsu isn't blocking C3 by any feat at all, so Sasori dies nonetheless as long as Deidara takes off to air, which he will.


> I'm not saying Satetsu has blocking feats. I'm just saying it's obviously durable and if Gaara's sand could tank it and protect an entire village I don't see why Satetsu couldn't protect one guy.



Because it never tanked anything on such scale and was never hyped in terms of defense and was only shown to be a little amount controlled by Sasori and is pretty much featless in every single factor out there other than taking Sakura's punch which is 1% the power of C3 and sent behind. If Sakura's punch can send is 20 meters behind, It's just a baseless speculation that Statetsu can help Sasori against C3.


----------



## Matty (Dec 4, 2015)

I really don't have to elaborate. 100 Puppets are airborne, he can summon it semi instantly. He sends them airborne and scratches Deidara before he manages to make a C3 bomb. Satetsu can also take out the bird. Idk why people don't get that Satetsu can detonate it/attack Deidara. I think people are just ignoring that.

@Bonly you are right, I concede. I overlooked that fact.


----------



## Shanal (Dec 4, 2015)

matty1991 said:


> I really don't have to elaborate. 100 Puppets are airborne, he can summon it semi instantly. He sends them airborne and scratches Deidara before he manages to make a C3 bomb. Satetsu can also take out the bird. Idk why people don't get that Satetsu can detonate it/attack Deidara. I think people are just ignoring that.



What are you on about, Matty? Obviously they're airborne but they're also controlled by strings which by feat and manga portrayal can't stretch for more than 20 meters or so. Sasori can't get them to reach 100 meters in air, where Deidara would just camp before C3ing.

Satetsu by no feat can travel fast enough or high enough to hurt Deidara. Deidara has shown feats of dodging city-sized Tsunami with ease, there's nothing which suggests that Sasori can use Statetsu of such amount, not even remotely close.

Nobody's ignoring that, people are just not stupid enough to think that the small amount of Iron sand can float 100 meters in the air and hit Deidara, who dodges city sized Tsunamis. That or Sasori can use his puppets to get Deidara mid air, puppets which are controlled by strings, which aren't even that lengthy...


----------



## Hyugadoobadoo (Dec 4, 2015)

So even if we assume the iron sand can block c3 (no feats so it can't), he gives up all line of sight to do it. And then it just becomes deidara literally bombarding him until the sand gives, again even assuming it can stop anything which it can't.

Also. If you notice. Sasori only macromanipulates the iron sand, big shapes, easy to use. I DON'T THINK it was ever explicitly stated but I always assumed he could not use someone elses kekkei genkei as well as they could even if preserving it. Which made sense why his iron sand usage was so..... Substandard compared to the demonstrations of gold sand and regular sand.


----------



## Ryuzaki (Dec 4, 2015)

Iron sand can't be used defensively whatsoever, Sasori is not Gaara, let alone the 3rd Kazekage. Otherwise he would have defended himself on a number of occasions with a sand wall or sand barrier.


----------



## raizen28 (Dec 4, 2015)

Sadzuki said:


> Iron sand can't be used defensively whatsoever, Sasori is not Gaara, let alone the 3rd Kazekage. Otherwise he would have defended himself on a number of occasions with a sand wall or sand barrier.


Because the Iron Sand cant form into any shape.
Sasori wasnt using Defensive Tactics.
Sasori fucks Deidara's Iron in his blood stream with a molecular Satetsu Kaiho


----------



## Shanal (Dec 4, 2015)

raizen28 said:


> Sasori fucks Deidara's Iron in his blood stream with a molecular Satetsu Kaiho



It doesn't work like that


----------



## raizen28 (Dec 4, 2015)

Shanal said:


> It doesn't work like that


Hypothetical Reply in a Hypothetical Match!


----------



## Bonly (Dec 4, 2015)

Sadzuki said:


> Iron sand can't be used defensively whatsoever, Sasori is not Gaara, let alone the 3rd Kazekage.



Bro you gotta use common sense some times. Sasori can control the shape of Satetsu to be that of some bullets, long spikes, these two shapes, and multiple branching out spikes. Gaara is able to make a wall of sand for defense by manipulating the the shape of his sand and turn it into a wall. So if Sasori can manipulate the shape of Satetsu into different forms, what's to say that Sasori can't form Satetsu into a god damn wall of iron sand to use as a shield if need be?  

Bro just look at the huge ass brick that Sasori made in the first two panels. Are you really gonna say that Sasori couldn't take that brick of Iron and move it infront of himself if he wanted to, to defend from an attack? Come on now you're better then this especially if you're going on in other threads willing to speculate about Itachi's Futon skill when he's never actually shown any for example. 



> Otherwise he would have defended himself on a number of occasions with a sand wall or sand barrier.



I think you need to go back and reread the manga part of that fight. From the moment Sasori brought out Satetsu here until Sakura destroyed the Sandaime here, Sasori was the one on offense the entire time while Sakura and Chiyo were defending themselves from Satetsu. Sasori didn't have a chance to defend himself using Satetsu because he never needed to defend himself because Sakura and Chiyo never got close to him. You using some faulty logic here bro


----------



## raizen28 (Dec 4, 2015)

Bonly said:


> Bro you gotta use common sense some times. Sasori can control the shape of Satetsu to be that of some bullets, long spikes, these two shapes, and multiple branching out spikes. Gaara is able to make a wall of sand for defense by manipulating the the shape of his sand and turn it into a wall. So if Sasori can manipulate the shape of Satetsu into different forms, what's to say that Sasori can't form Satetsu into a god damn wall of iron sand to use as a shield if need be?
> 
> Bro just look at the huge ass brick that Sasori made in the first two panels. Are you really gonna say that Sasori couldn't take that brick of Iron and move it infront of himself if he wanted to, to defend from an attack? Come on now you're better then this especially if you're going on in other threads willing to speculate about Itachi's Futon skill when he's never actually shown any for example.
> 
> ...


I see you


----------



## Matty (Dec 4, 2015)

Shanal said:


> What are you on about, Matty? Obviously they're airborne but they're also controlled by strings which by feat and manga portrayal can't stretch for more than 20 meters or so. Sasori can't get them to reach 100 meters in air, where Deidara would just camp before C3ing.
> 
> Satetsu by no feat can travel fast enough or high enough to hurt Deidara. Deidara has shown feats of dodging city-sized Tsunami with ease, there's nothing which suggests that Sasori can use Statetsu of such amount, not even remotely close.
> 
> Nobody's ignoring that, people are just not stupid enough to think that the small amount of Iron sand can float 100 meters in the air and hit Deidara, who dodges city sized Tsunamis. That or Sasori can use his puppets to get Deidara mid air, puppets which are controlled by strings, which aren't even that lengthy...



Small amount of Iron Sand? It wasn't like it was a tiny ass batch of sand, it still made monolithic shapes and Kaihou showed there is a pretty decent amount of sand. Deidara was also dodging sand that wasn't breaking the sound barrier and still ended up having his arm crushed.


----------



## IzayaOrihara (Dec 4, 2015)

Shanal said:


> Izaya is still biased. He would ignore when I claim that according to Tobi, Sasuke could never see through Itachi's genjutsu, which is a *hype*. and argue back saying that statement was invalid because in manga he broke Tsukyomi, which is a *feat.*


Not all feats is > all hype
If so, then young Sannin should be able to beat Hanzo in the battledome right?


> Then he'd say that Deidara is not winning even though he has all the *feats*, but would loose because he said that Sasori was stronger, which is a *hype.*


Do i look like i care.
Why did Deidara say it then?


> These playing favorites
> 
> Either way, Deidara shits on Sasori in every shape on form.


Like me, the manga disagrees.
Here you go Shanal



> The fuck? Deidara's C3 has destruction capability to wipe out an entire town, how the hell can Sasori tank it with Iron sand, what durability his iron sand has? ALso, shoot it out of the sky, what?


It wont work. Deidara claimed he cant beat Sasori. I know its a bad argument but its not illogical. It may be weak but is isnt illogical. Its purely using manga. If we want to ignore the manga, then i guess that means EMS Madara is in fact > Hashirama then.


DaVizWiz said:


> 1. Stop double posting IzayaOrihara. I'm going to report every time I see you doing it from this point forward.
> 
> 2. Next time hit "Edit" on the post above, and add what you want to in there instead of posting a second time. It's not difficult, fucking do it.
> 
> 3. Deidara was shown as superior through feats. His own statement was proven invalid. Characters have made incorrect statements in the manga, people can be wrong - imagine that.



1. Report me then bitch.

2. I edit posts all the time so don't bash me for forgetting to do it once. Why're you getting mad at me because my argument > yours. 





3. So Sannin > Hanzo? So Suigetsu > Kimimaro?

*Spoiler*: __ 



 I don't fucking think so.




I dont care if Deidara has feats, just like no one cares that young Sannin have better feats than Hanzo yet still claimed inferiority.


*Spoiler*: __ 




MANGA STATEMENTS > FANFIC MISINTERPRETATIONS




I hate what Naruto Forums has turned into these past two weeks. People just ignore the manga. If you love Deidara so much then why didn't you write your own manga where he was stronger than Sasori because in this one (Masashi Kishimoto's manga) he isn't and frankly, i'm afraid there is nothing any fanboys can do to change that. That statement has limited Deidara's strength level to below Sasori's. I don't care if he can blow up a fucking village. Jiraiya can sink a town with Yomi Numa. Orochimaru  can't cause that much destruction but he can still beat Jiraiya. And also, Sasori would not lose to Hebi Sasuke. Stop taking flashy AOE moves and thinking it beats Sasori. It doesn't even get out. Deidara gets poisoned by Senbon shots in the first five minutes. Sakura is a medic trained in evasion and Chiyo's puppeteering that. Deidara ain't doding anything Sasori has.



matty1991 said:


> Why do people question Satetsu's durability? It is stronger than Gaara's sand offensively and defensively. It is the most powerful weapon in Suna's history. I am sure if Deidara went C3 Sasori could protect himself.
> 
> On another note I don't get why Deidara has better feats? All he showed is that he is an *extremely one dimensional fighter* who only works well at a distance. You can say he has *better power featst han Itachi if you want since C4 essentially is better than anything in 80-90% of the Narutoverse's arsenal.*
> 
> And Sasori wank doesn't exist. *Everyone downplays the guy * if anything he is the *opposite of wanked* in the BD


Exactly


*Spoiler*: __ 



*SASORI OF THE RED SAND IS STRONGER THAN DEIDARA. THE MANGA HAS SHOWN THIS VIA FEATS/ABILITIES AND THROUGH HYPE/STATEMENTS. WHY DISAGREE WITH THE MANGA?*





Shanal said:


> Featless statement. What has Statetsu tanked? What has Statetsu done? What has Sasori shown with it? You're literally hyping something featless over nothing.




Shanal are you serious?





> If you believe that statement in putting these two against each other rather than just overall skills, why you made this thread? Don't go Izaya on me





matty1991 said:


> Small amount of Iron Sand? It wasn't like it was a tiny ass batch of sand, it still made monolithic shapes and Kaihou showed there is a pretty decent amount of sand. Deidara was also dodging sand that wasn't breaking the sound barrier and still ended up having his arm crushed.



Exactly


----------



## DaVizWiz (Dec 4, 2015)

Bro, you consistently double post.

Legit only person on here that I've seen do it for more than a day in my 4 years here.

The moderator literally called you out in a thread a month ago for it, you told him that you were sorry or new or some shit but that you wouldn't do it again...

Not only do you continue to double-triple post, when someone tells you that you've double-triple posted in the thread, you still don't edit your original post and put the other shit in it, and delete the other posts below it 

Do you not know how to do it? 

I mean, just fucking do it


----------



## IzayaOrihara (Dec 4, 2015)

DaVizWiz said:


> Bro, you consistently double post.


No i do not.



> Legit only person on here that I've seen do it for more than a day in my 4 years here.


Yada yada


> The moderator literally called you out in a thread a month ago for it, you told him that you were sorry or new or some shit but that you wouldn't do it again...


Whatever



> Not only do you continue to double-triple post, when someone tells you that you've double-triple posted in the thread, you still don't edit your original post and put the other shit in it, and delete the other posts below it


I did that in two threads already



> Do you not know how to do it?


I do it better than anyone





> I mean, just fucking do it


Why are you speaking to me let alone speaking at all?

*Spoiler*: __ 










Dear moderators tell the others to be nice to me i'm just trying to debate logically thats all is it a crime here




> dear @Suu
> please see Deidara VS Sasori BD thread
> ive been insulted
> id like to call out @Shanal and @DaVizWiz in particular


theyre coming for you shanal and u too vizwiz


----------



## DaVizWiz (Dec 4, 2015)

When did I insult you?

I pointed out the fact that you continue to break the rules 

You need to stop posting images referring to users as "bitch" and "ugly" too

Both of those are ban worthy 

On topic: Many characters have made claims that were wrong. I've seen nothing in the manga that puts Sasori above Deidara, in fact, it was Nagato who said Deidara was special even among the various other losses (Kakuzu, Hidan, Sasori), making it clear Deidara was above them.


----------



## IzayaOrihara (Dec 4, 2015)

DaVizWiz said:


> When did I insult you?
> 
> I pointed out the fact that you continue to break the rules
> 
> ...


on topic:


----------



## Matty (Dec 4, 2015)

I am sure they had convos about everyone who died. Just didn't show it. Deidara certainly was special, but it doesn't mean he was better than Sasori. Deidara was an inexperienced 19 y.o. shinobi with tremendous potential, that's why they are saying he is special. He could have been a lot more. He had potential to be one of the strongest in the entire universe with his arsenal.

I like both characters and I assume the statement he made was candid in respect for his partner, who apparently he did look up to and respected his artistic philosophies, even if the feeling wasn't mutual with Sasori respecting Deidara's beliefs


----------



## Hyugadoobadoo (Dec 4, 2015)

The manga using words to say something is true doesn't mean it's true. Deidara could have not known better. Or overestimated his opponent. Either way it's clearly a plot mechanic from kishi because using any logic at all, deidara stomps sasori every direction.


----------



## Matty (Dec 4, 2015)

Not so much. If I didn't start the scenario with Deidara standing next to his clay bird this is a major stomp in Sasori's favor. The only arguments I have heard are that Deidara flies as high as possible and drops C3. You can say that he does that against virtually 90% of the Narutoverse. It doesn't mean he's stronger than any of them, just that his Jutsu is haxxed as fuck. He could have done that against Hebi if he wanted to and didn't, I think that's pretty telling


----------



## Hyugadoobadoo (Dec 4, 2015)

matty1991 said:


> Not so much. If I didn't start the scenario with Deidara standing next to his clay bird this is a major stomp in Sasori's favor. The only arguments I have heard are that Deidara flies as high as possible and drops C3. You can say that he does that against virtually 90% of the Narutoverse. It doesn't mean he's stronger than any of them, just that his Jutsu is haxxed as fuck. He could have done that against Hebi if he wanted to and didn't, I think that's pretty telling



Also never said he was stronger, just that he stomps sasori. Deidara has an interesting kit. It actually allows him to fight WAY stronger opponents than he should be able to. And win hard if they lack certain counters.


----------



## Daenerys Stormborn (Dec 4, 2015)

That statement the OP mentioned indicates that Deidara respects Sasori (even if they disagree about art) and considers him to be a strong ninja.  IMO, that means he wouldn't faff about with C1 cranes if they were fighting for real--he'd go straight to the big guns.  With a starting distance of 50m and Deidara starting next to a bird, Deidara can easily get airborne before Sasori summons the Third Kazekage puppet and deploys Iron Sand.  Then he drops a C4 and Sasori dies.  Even if Iron Sand is starting to come out by this point, I don't think there will be enough of it to absorb the blast.


----------



## Ryuzaki (Dec 4, 2015)

Bonly said:


> Bro you gotta use common sense some times. Sasori can control the shape of Satetsu to be that of some bullets, long spikes, these two shapes, and multiple branching out spikes. Gaara is able to make a wall of sand for defense by manipulating the the shape of his sand and turn it into a wall. So if Sasori can manipulate the shape of Satetsu into different forms, what's to say that Sasori can't form Satetsu into a god damn wall of iron sand to use as a shield if need be?
> 
> Bro just look at the huge ass brick that Sasori made in the first two panels. Are you really gonna say that Sasori couldn't take that brick of Iron and move it infront of himself if he wanted to, to defend from an attack? Come on now you're better then this especially if you're going on in other threads willing to speculate about Itachi's Futon skill when he's never actually shown any for example.
> 
> I think you need to go back and reread the manga part of that fight. From the moment Sasori brought out Satetsu here until Sakura destroyed the Sandaime here, Sasori was the one on offense the entire time while Sakura and Chiyo were defending themselves from Satetsu. Sasori didn't have a chance to defend himself using Satetsu because he never needed to defend himself because Sakura and Chiyo never got close to him. You using some faulty logic here bro



Didn't Chiyo state that he was limited to 3rd Kazekage's skill-set? The difference with Sasori is that if we give him freedom of will to do whatever, then people will assume that he's Gaara. That's all I'm trying to avoid.


----------



## Bonly (Dec 4, 2015)

Sadzuki said:


> Didn't Chiyo state that he was limited to 3rd Kazekage's skill-set?



No Chiyo said that Sasori can use the persons jutsu but that doesn't mean he'll be capped at the same skill use as the owner per say.



> The difference with Sasori is that if we give him freedom of will to do whatever, then people will assume that he's Gaara. That's all I'm trying to avoid.



Problem is that when you run into characters that have very familiar fighting styles/ jutsu, that's pretty much gonna be the case to some extent. Not saying that he'll get every single one of Gaara's feats since they do have different types of sand and what not but there's nothings wrong with giving him something basic like being able to use Satetsu for defense.


----------



## IzayaOrihara (Dec 5, 2015)

matty1991 said:


> I am sure they had convos about everyone who died. Just didn't show it. Deidara certainly was special, but it doesn't mean he was better than Sasori. Deidara was an inexperienced 19 y.o. shinobi with tremendous potential, that's why they are saying he is special. He could have been a lot more. He had potential to be one of the strongest in the entire universe with his arsenal.
> 
> I like both characters and I assume the statement he made was candid in respect for his partner, who apparently he did look up to and respected his artistic philosophies, even if the feeling wasn't mutual with Sasori respecting Deidara's beliefs



Exactly.

I'm just going to keep posting this until people stop overrating Deidara.



Bonly said:


> No Chiyo said that Sasori can use the persons jutsu but that doesn't mean he'll be capped at the same skill use as the owner per say.
> 
> 
> 
> Problem is that when you run into characters that have very familiar fighting styles/ jutsu, that's pretty much gonna be the case to some extent. Not saying that he'll get every single one of Gaara's feats since they do have different types of sand and what not but there's nothings wrong with giving him something basic like being able to use Satetsu for defense.



Especially when people are resorting to OOC arguments in favour of Deidara


----------



## Ghost (Dec 5, 2015)

This is now just sad. Sasori is in no way winning this.


----------



## Shanal (Dec 5, 2015)

-snip-

Either way,  Deidara shits on Sasori till someone actually manages to explain how Sasori would win.


----------



## Ghost (Dec 5, 2015)

IzayaOrihara said:


> You can only come up with that masturbation type interpretation because you my friend, like to
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



By reading the manga I can clearly see that Sasori has no way of preventing Deidara from getting airborne or later bringing him down. His shitty puppets get nuked by Deidara's bombs.


----------



## Matty (Dec 5, 2015)

I have already given you multiple ways he can win. You happen to choose to ignore everything anyone says that doesn't uphold with your narrow minded opinion 

He can shoot down C3 or create a barrier similar to what Kankuro used with his puppet to shield him from falling rocks. He can try and snipe Deidara, he can also use 100 puppets instantly and chase after him. The only thing Deidara can do is fly as high as possible and C3 him. Guarantee if this is Itachi vs Deidara right now everyone would be saying "amaterasu snipe GG" with no proof he would hit him at all. Just goes to show that some characters are wanked while others are ignored


----------



## Ghost (Dec 5, 2015)

The best thing is you know yourself how weak your "arguments" are.


----------



## IzayaOrihara (Dec 5, 2015)

matty1991 said:


> I have already given you multiple ways he can win. You happen to choose to ignore everything anyone says that doesn't uphold with your narrow minded opinion
> 
> He can shoot down C3 or create a barrier similar to what Kankuro used with his puppet to shield him from falling rocks. He can try and snipe Deidara, he can also use 100 puppets instantly and chase after him. The only thing Deidara can do is fly as high as possible and C3 him. Guarantee if this is Itachi vs Deidara right now everyone would be saying "amaterasu snipe GG" with no proof he would hit him at all. Just goes to show that some characters are wanked while others are ignored



First of all, i need to thank matty1991 for this post.

Deidara, Raikage Itachi and Suigetsu are examples of people who are wanked, while Kimimaro and the Sannin are examples of those who are not. These debates aren't fair unless we treat every characetr the same and stop neglecting the feats of those who are not our favourites. I don't wank any characters. Thats why my arguments are coherent. People only ignore them because they like to wank certain characters such as Deidara here. Is it that their abilities look cooler or something? Why wank to them?

I respect everyone's opinion but i'm more or less done with Naruto Forums now. Or the Battledome at least. I might start participating in One Piece debates instead. I had some fun debates here in the Battledome but now things have changed. I can't debate manga with people when we aren't debating over the same manga. In the manga i'm reading, which was written by Masashi Kishimoto, Suigetsu is weaker than Kimimaro and Deidara is weaker than Sasori. In Shanal's manga, Suigetsu is somehow better than Kimimaro and in DaVizWiz (plus many others')'s version of Naruto, Deidara can beat Sasori. I assumed Naruto Forums was designed as a place where we discussed Kishimoto's manga but I was wrong. People just ignore the manga. Or maybe we are reading different ones. I cant argue maths with someone if we abide by different laws of arithmetic. 2 + 2 = 4 so how can i argue with someone about maths when they think 2 + 2 = 3 and have a completely different understanding of the same concept. In Masashi Kishimoto's manga, Sasori is stronger than Deidara. If we are not debating Kishimoto's manga then I can accept Deidara may be at least an equal to Sasori (because hype or not, he goes down to Satetsu and we all know it). But in the Naruto manga which i read / anime which i watched for 8+ years, Sasori is stronger than Deidara because the manga says so by feats and hype, just like Kimimaro is stronger than Suigetsu and Madara is stronger than Onoki. So should I leave the BD (since we aren't even on the same page; literally; we seem to be discussing two different mangas; one where Sasori is stronger than Deidara, and another manga where that statement is allowed to be ignored and replaced with an overhyping of Deidara's petty, minor feats) or can we come to a mutual understanding (and start discussing Kishimoto's manga, not a separate copyright fanmade manga where there is no logic)? Which one will it be?


----------



## Shanal (Dec 6, 2015)

matty1991 said:


> I have already given you multiple ways he can win. You happen to choose to ignore everything anyone says that doesn't uphold with your narrow minded opinion



Kay. Iron sand = Gaara's sand in terms of defense by logic, yes, I do not agree to such bs.



> He can shoot down C3 or create a barrier similar to what Kankuro used with his puppet to shield him from falling rocks


. 

Obviously C3 = Rocks.



> He can try and snipe Deidara



Yeah flying needles from 200 meters below the ground hurling towards Deidara would hit. After all, it's not like him dodging a city sized Tsunami matters anymore. 


> he can also use 100 puppets instantly and chase after him.



The string can't extend for more than 20 meters, prove me otherwise with a scan or canon fact. They never stretched that far.



> The only thing Deidara can do is fly as high as possible and C3 him.



And that's all he needs to do. Sasori can't defend or counter against that.



> Guarantee if this is Itachi vs Deidara right now everyone would be saying "amaterasu snipe GG" with no proof he would hit him at all.



throwing a projectile of needles to snipe towards him in air, which going by gravity and air friction and many other factors, won't even reach more than 50 meters or so, is not comparable to amaterasu which can put anything you see on fire. If knowledge is full, Itachi would have hard time getting a spam moving Deidara on fire. Itachi would have hard time to Deidara.

If you're referring to Iron sand, then Sasori can't even send it that much in the sky, no proof otherwise. Sasori's mastery over Satetsu seemed pretty lame and weak, he's featless with it when it comes to fighting someone camping in air like Deidara. Sasori would have like 20 seconds to react atfer this fight starts before Deidara drops C3.


> Just goes to show that some characters are wanked while others are ignored



Just like how you're wanking Sasori?


----------



## Ghost (Dec 6, 2015)

IzayaOrihara said:


> Deidara, Raikage Itachi and Suigetsu are examples of people who are wanked, while Kimimaro and the Sannin are examples of those who are not.


----------



## Shanal (Dec 6, 2015)

Ghost said:


>



Hey, Orochimaru is Kaguya-tier according to Izaya's flawless logic.

Give him a break.


----------



## Matty (Dec 6, 2015)

I concede. Deidara takes this scenario. Sasori is the overall better shinobi. And yes I do wank him from time to time


----------



## Shanal (Dec 6, 2015)

matty1991 said:


> I concede. Deidara takes this scenario. Sasori is the overall better shinobi. And yes I do wank him from time to time



Ye from time to time


----------



## Ryuzaki (Dec 6, 2015)

IzayaOrihara said:


> I'm just going to keep posting this until people stop overrating Deidara.
> 
> 
> Especially when people are resorting to OOC arguments in favour of Deidara


You should post it with full context, considering that Deidara's main objective was to take out Naruto.



Bonly said:


> No Chiyo said that Sasori can use the persons jutsu but that doesn't mean he'll be capped at the same skill use as the owner per say.


I'm certain that's what was suggested, more or less.



Bonly said:


> Problem is that when you run into characters that have very familiar fighting styles/ jutsu, that's pretty much gonna be the case to some extent. Not saying that he'll get every single one of Gaara's feats since they do have different types of sand and what not but there's nothings wrong with giving him something basic like being able to use Satetsu for defense.


I just don't want people making scenarios where he's floating on sand above everyone else, because truthfully that is not apart of his skill-set.


----------



## IzayaOrihara (Dec 6, 2015)

Shanal said:


> Hey, Orochimaru is Kaguya-tier according to Izaya's flawless logic.
> 
> Give him a break.



Mistuki said he's stronger than Current Naruto + Current Sasuke. It's only you who ignores the manga.


Ghost said:


>


Whats funny? Those characters i listed are all wanked so be quiet dummy.


Shanal said:


> Kay. Iron sand = Gaara's sand in terms of defense by logic, yes, I do not agree to such bs


You have no right to say what is and is not BS. You have told me these 3 things at some point
- Suigetsu can beat Sasori
- Suigetsu can beat Orochimaru
- Kimimaro is stronger than Kaguya
So you are the one who spits out BS


matty1991 said:


> *I have already given you multiple ways he can win. You happen to choose to ignore everything anyone says that doesn't uphold with your narrow minded opinion
> *
> He can shoot down C3 or create a barrier similar to what Kankuro used with his puppet to shield him from falling rocks. He can try and snipe Deidara, he can also use 100 puppets instantly and chase after him. The only thing Deidara can do is fly as high as possible and C3 him. Guarantee if this is Itachi vs Deidara right now everyone would be saying "amaterasu snipe GG" with no proof he would hit him at all. Just goes to show that some characters are wanked while others are ignored


Exactly.


matty1991 said:


> I concede. Deidara takes this scenario. Sasori is the overall better shinobi. And yes I do wank him from time to time


Iron Sand: Shower and / or Iron Sand: World Order, takes out Deidara before he even has the chance to do anything. Gaara's sand blocked C3. Regular Sand < Iron Sand. C4 won't work on Sasori due to his unique bodily structure (which by the way gives him infinite stamina). C1 is irrelevant as is C2, due to Satetsu's AOE. Deidara can't do anything to 100 Puppets. No one in this thread (referring to Deidara supporters) has considered both sides, they are just masturbating to Deidara's flashy DBZ style arsenal of petty gimicks. Sasori is a precision killer like his former Akatsuki partner. He will bitch slap Deidara out of the air with Satetsu, and thats if Deidara even manages to get airborne, as he has to jump on the bird and levitate in the same time Sasori can spam Satetsu or poison senbon or whatever you want.


----------



## Matty (Dec 6, 2015)

There is no convincing people who are so stubborn. I see how Deidara can win and I see how Sasori can win. I personally see Sasori winning but there is no use debating with someone who will not change their minds. And it is an advantageous scenario for Deidara. My whole point is that I believe Sasori to be superior and more well rounded. He is also more intelligent while Deidara is a very one dimensional offensive guy, although extremely impressive in his own right.

I just believe Sasori is underrated in the BD. While other characters are given the benefit of the doubt, Sasori repeatedly gets shit on for whatever reason. I think anyone in the BD knows he is one of my favorites but even with that I know I am pretty realistic with who I think he can beat and cannot.


----------



## Bonly (Dec 6, 2015)

Ryuzaki said:


> I'm certain that's what was suggested, more or less.



Nope, it's right there on the text that he can use the jutsu. Nothing more, nothing less which means that doesn't outright mean that he's capped at the same skill level.




> I just don't want people making scenarios where he's floating on sand above everyone else, because truthfully that is not apart of his skill-set.



Can you prove that is not apart of his skill set? The Sandaime Kazekage went missing for over ten years. That means Sasori has had over ten years of working with that puppet to do different things. So unless you saw all of Sasori's fights with the Sandaime you can't really say it's not apart of his skill set because it very well could be but again he had no reason to do such against enemies that don't fly nor got physically close to him. I mean really is it rocket science to jump on sand and float around when pre time skip Gaara was doing it? 

If you don't like it because that would mean Sasori is stronger then you rate him then hey do you and keep underrating Sasori but if we look at it from a logical standpoint nothing suggest he can't use Satetsu for defense or he can't float on top of Satetsu and move around when he's already been canonly shown to make Satetsu float in mid-air and move around. I just wanted to put in my two cents since you think Sasori can't do something as simple so take that how you will


----------



## Ryuzaki (Dec 6, 2015)

Bonly said:


> Nope, it's right there on the text that he can use the jutsu. Nothing more, nothing less which means that doesn't outright mean that he's capped at the same skill level.


Chiyo specifically stated that he's using Kazekage's jutsu.



Bonly said:


> Can you prove that is not apart of his skill set? The Sandaime Kazekage went missing for over ten years. That means Sasori has had over ten years of working with that puppet to do different things. So unless you saw all of Sasori's fights with the Sandaime you can't really say it's not apart of his skill set because it very well could be but again he had no reason to do such against enemies that don't fly nor got physically close to him. I mean really is it rocket science to jump on sand and float around when pre time skip Gaara was doing it?
> 
> If you don't like it because that would mean Sasori is stronger then you rate him then hey do you and keep underrating Sasori but if we look at it from a logical standpoint nothing suggest he can't use Satetsu for defense or he can't float on top of Satetsu and move around when he's already been canonly shown to make Satetsu float in mid-air and move around. I just wanted to put in my two cents since you think Sasori can't do something as simple so take that how you will


The 3rd databook credits all of the iron sand-based techniques to the 3rd Kazekage. I don't see how Sasori would get credit for the techniques when he's just using someone else's jutsu.


----------



## Bonly (Dec 6, 2015)

Ryuzaki said:


> Chiyo specifically stated that he's using Kazekage's jutsu.



And Gai specifically stated that Sasuke was using Chidori, Kakashi's jutsu back in part one, doesn't mean Sasuke is capped at Kakashi's level with it.



> The 3rd databook credits all of the iron sand-based techniques to the 3rd Kazekage. I don't see how Sasori would get credit for the techniques when he's just using someone else's jutsu.



Sasori only used three Satetsu jutsu and in each of the third databook descriptions for the Satetsu jutsu it list Sasori and the Sandaime. Also since you wanna bring up the Databook lets look at this DB stat for one of Satetsu's jutsu


----------



## Ryuzaki (Dec 7, 2015)

Bonly said:


> And Gai specifically stated that Sasuke was using Chidori, Kakashi's jutsu back in part one, doesn't mean Sasuke is capped at Kakashi's level with it.


But he was, there is a clear distinction between Chidori and Raikiri.



Bonly said:


> Sasori only used three Satetsu jutsu and in each of the third databook descriptions for the Satetsu jutsu it list Sasori and the Sandaime. Also since you wanna bring up the Databook lets look at this DB stat for one of Satetsu's jutsu



My bad. 

You're right, Sasori would be able to mimic Gaara 100%.


----------



## Bonly (Dec 7, 2015)

Ryuzaki said:


> But he was, there is a clear distinction between Chidori and Raikiri.



Oh yeah must be why Kakashi is blowing up all those meteors likes Sasuke, oh wait...





> My bad.
> 
> You're right, Sasori would be able to mimic Gaara 100%.



"Not saying that he'll get every single one of Gaara's feats since they do have different types of sand and what not but there's nothings wrong with giving him something basic like being able to use Satetsu for defense."

But Like I said you can ignore common sense if you want so that way you can feel better about underrating Sasori, I've shown you actually ways he could use them along with showed you the DB which also suggest he can do some things (since you wanna bring up DB) and I mentioned the multiple flaws in your thought process so I'm done here, you do you bruh and live in that bubble of yours


----------



## Shanal (Dec 7, 2015)

IzayaOrihara said:


> So now agreeing with the manga = wanking while disagreeing is fine? What an ignorant fool you are.



Stop doubling posting for once. One more time and I'll report you, this is like 30th time I saw you doing it.

Second, don't say a thing unless you can actually explain how Sasori would ever loose this scenario, I am ignoring your posts.

Third, the person whom I replied to conceded and accepted that Deidara would win, why are you getting all pissed? 

By the way, Iron sand is not > Gaara's sand in defense. Gaara's sand was said to include shits like diamonds and crap, Gaara's sand was called ULTIMATE DEFENSE, not Iron sand. Go with your so called "absolute manga statements" and learn that Gaara's sand was the one hyped in terms of defense. Nothing ever suggests that Sasori can defend against a C3 w/ Iron sand. It's bullshti.

Also, distance by OP is 50 meter, and Deidara starts next to his bird, Sasori can NOT hit him before he jumps on the bird, are you literally joking at this point or what? I don't mean to be a little mean there but saying Sasori can hit Deidara before he gets a chance to do anything is pretty much retarded. 50 meters distance, feat-wise Deidara being faster, and next to bird. Rofl.


> There is no convincing people who are so stubborn. I see how Deidara can win and I see how Sasori can win. I personally see Sasori winning but there is no use debating with someone who will not change their minds. And it is an advantageous scenario for Deidara. My whole point is that I believe Sasori to be superior and more well rounded. He is also more intelligent while Deidara is a very one dimensional offensive guy, although extremely impressive in his own right.
> 
> I just believe Sasori is underrated in the BD. While other characters are given the benefit of the doubt, Sasori repeatedly gets shit on for whatever reason. I think anyone in the BD knows he is one of my favorites but even with that I know I am pretty realistic with who I think he can beat and cannot.



Never said Sasori is not a more skilled shinobi and a better one at that. But this scenario Deidara no-diffs.

Underrated or not, Sasori can't beat someone who is completely out of range and can do a city sized nuke on him from sky, he's featless in terms of that.



Bonly said:


> Sasori only used three Satetsu jutsu and in each of the third databook descriptions for the Satetsu jutsu it list Sasori and the Sandaime. Also since you wanna bring up the Databook lets look at this DB stat for one of Satetsu's jutsu



So, just because the sand can be hardened and shaped any way Sasori wants them to, it means it'll be able to tank C3? Pfft. Hardening and shaping basically means they become denser and come together so Sasori can actually use them like a weapon.

Well, Sasori can do w.e he wants with his sand, but it isn't stopping Deidara from bombing him 200 meters in air.


----------



## Ghost (Dec 7, 2015)

matty1991 said:


> There is no convincing people who are so stubborn.


Indeed.


> I see how Sasori can win.


And your view is heavily biased.


> I just believe Sasori is underrated in the BD.


If you feel bad about it don't take it to a match up where Sasori can't win.



> I think anyone in the BD knows he is one of my favorites but even with that I know I am pretty realistic with who I think he can beat and cannot.


Well, he certainly cannot beat Deidara next to a bird with manga knowledge and 50 meter starting distance.


----------



## Bonly (Dec 7, 2015)

Shanal said:


> So, just because the sand can be hardened and shaped any way Sasori wants them to, it means it'll be able to tank C3? Pfft. Hardening and shaping basically means they become denser and come together so Sasori can actually use them like a weapon.
> 
> Well, Sasori can do w.e he wants with his sand, but it isn't stopping Deidara from bombing him 200 meters in air.



Did I say that would allow Sasori to tank C3?


----------



## HunterxH (Dec 7, 2015)

Anyone saying that Deidara could beat Sasori need to get their heads from out of their rear ends, like seriously.

If a character statement isn't enough to convince you that Sasori can take a massive dump on Deidara then let me break it down for you barney style.

C1? lol.

C2? Iron Sand: World Method.

C3? Iron Sand: Gathering Assault.

C4? lol. It can only be used by entering one's blood stream. Sasori doesn't have a bloodstream. He doesn't even have blood. Because he's not human.


----------



## Shanal (Dec 7, 2015)

HunterxH said:


> Anyone saying that Deidara could beat Sasori need to get their heads from out of their rear ends, like seriously.
> 
> If a character statement isn't enough to convince you that Sasori can take a massive dump on Deidara then let me break it down for you barney style.
> 
> ...



How can Iron sand tank C3? What feats it has to be able to tank a city sized nuke? What tells that Sasori can even control more than just a little of Satetsu? Iron sand used by Sasori is featless.

Deidara gets on bird, bombs Sasori with C3, and Sasori dies.


----------



## Ghost (Dec 7, 2015)

HunterxH said:


> Anyone saying that Deidara could beat Sasori need to get their heads from out of their rear ends, like seriously.



Izaya pls.


----------



## HunterxH (Dec 7, 2015)

Shanal said:


> How can Iron sand tank C3? What feats it has to be able to tank a city sized nuke? What tells that Sasori can even control more than just a little of Satetsu? Iron sand used by Sasori is featless.
> 
> Deidara gets on bird, bombs Sasori with C3, and Sasori dies.




How about you read what I posted? You obviously don't have the faintest clue do you?

The Iron Sand Gathering Assault is a technique which gathers a great volume of Iron Sand and compresses it into a high-density shape.

So Sasori could potentially make the Iron Sand so dense that it could tank Deidara's C3. 

And as for Deidara hopping on his bird?

Iron Sand: World Method.

Deidara literally can't dodge it because the pattern is too random for _anyone_ to successfully dodge. If he doesn't go down then his bird does. Or they both do.


----------



## DaVizWiz (Dec 7, 2015)

Potentially =/= Actually

Unless you have feats of Iron Sand tanking a blast that powerful, C3 eradicates Sasori.

Iron Sand wasn't even implied to be great defensively.

So you have neither feats not portrayal.


----------



## HunterxH (Dec 8, 2015)

DaVizWiz said:


> Potentially =/= Actually
> 
> Unless you have feats of Iron Sand tanking a blast that powerful, C3 eradicates Sasori.
> 
> ...



I'm not going to repeat myself, this isn't kindergarten class. Use some critical thinking skills.

If you're still lost then I'll break it down for you.


----------



## Hyugadoobadoo (Dec 8, 2015)

HunterxH said:


> Anyone saying that Deidara could beat Sasori need to get their heads from out of their rear ends, like seriously.
> 
> If a character statement isn't enough to convince you that Sasori can take a massive dump on Deidara then let me break it down for you barney style.
> 
> ...



Why does it only work on entering the blood stream? Last time I checked explosions work regardless of whether they are in or out of you. Sasori has no biology to damage, but he also only has a shell, destroy the outside and he is done.


----------



## Shanal (Dec 8, 2015)

HunterxH said:


> How about you read what I posted? You obviously don't have the faintest clue do you?
> 
> The Iron Sand Gathering Assault is a technique which gathers a great volume of Iron Sand and compresses it into a high-density shape.
> 
> ...



You're so stupid it hurts.

I don't give a shit if he potentially can make it or not, he never did, nothing suggests he has enough mastery over it to defend from C3, he is featless in terms of that. I don't care if you believe that he can make it as hard to tank C3, it isn't a legit fact and is just your opinion till you manage to show us some feats of him making it as hard. That's like me saying Gaara can turn his sand harder than PS, even though I have no proof or feat of that.

Deidara is 50 meters far away according to OP, Satetsu Kaiho (Also, stop using dub names, I had to google it <.<) isn't reaching him at that distance. Deidara's bird speed was fast enough to dodge a city-sized Tsunami attack without taking any damage, Satetsu isn't stopping it. All he needs to do is hop on bird and fly up quickly.

Hell, Statetsu Kaiho is too hard to dodge you say? SAKURA managed to avoid any critical damage and come out with ONLY several cuts, not even a single impalement. Deidara dodges it with ease, and not to mention Deidara is too far away for it to reach.

Also, are you forgetting that Sasori first needs to CREATE Iron sand, then SHAPE IT, then THROW it towards Sasori? He isn't starting the match with spikes of Iron sand already in the air, the jutsu takes prep time for crying out loud.

You're just babbling shit and calling others stupid when you yourself don't even look at your argument's depth and how retarded it is.


----------



## HunterxH (Dec 9, 2015)

Shanal said:


> You're so stupid it hurts.
> 
> I don't give a shit if he potentially can make it or not, he never did, nothing suggests he has enough mastery over it to defend from C3, he is featless in terms of that. I don't care if you believe that he can make it as hard to tank C3, it isn't a legit fact and is just your opinion till you manage to show us some feats of him making it as hard. That's like me saying Gaara can turn his sand harder than PS, even though I have no proof or feat of that.
> 
> ...



You're a funny guy. Let's take a second to put on our thinking caps instead of spouting out nonsense.

If you're trying to call me out for Sasori's prep-time, then why the hell aren't you talking about Deidara's C3 prep-time? Like are you retarded? If Sasori has full knowledge then why would he allow him to even get remotely close to creating it? Oh, that only applies to Sasori, sorry. 

Anyways, even if Deidara does manage to get off his C3, as I've explained before, his Iron Sand can be shaped into whatever the situation deems fit for at the time. You're making an ass out of yourself by saying "well, it didn't happen against his fight with Sakura and Chiyo.." Like, okay? 

Why would he waste time to make it _that_ dense when the situation didn't call for it? Can we please pretend to think for ourselves for a moment? And furthermore, if Gaara's sand can tank it then the Iron Sand can because the Iron Sand _derived_ from Shukaku's sand. Like, seriously let's have some common sense. If the Iron Sand was made to mimic Gaara's sand, and if Gaara's sand can become dense enough to tank it, then the Iron Sand can thanks to 	Satetsu Kesshū.

By the way, one cut is all it takes to completely immobilize Deidara for good. The only reason Sakura could keep going was because of the fact she had an antidote. Deidara won't have one so it would be game over for him.

And we're not even talking about what Sasori _himself_ can do yet.


----------



## Hyugadoobadoo (Dec 9, 2015)

HunterxH said:


> You're a funny guy. Let's take a second to put on our thinking caps instead of spouting out nonsense.
> 
> If you're trying to call me out for Sasori's prep-time, then why the hell aren't you talking about Deidara's C3 prep-time? Like are you retarded? If Sasori has full knowledge then why would he allow him to even get remotely close to creating it? Oh, that only applies to Sasori, sorry.
> 
> ...





Deidara makes his own prep time, by avoiding as fight is ongoing. Gaara could barely stop Deidara's C3. The iron sand has demonstrated no feats of blocking, AND Sasori has not demonstrated the ability to use it that way. Even if it could which it can't he has no answer to C4.


----------



## Ryuzaki (Dec 9, 2015)

The best part of this thread is meeting Izayas dupe


----------



## Shanal (Dec 9, 2015)

HunterxH said:


> If you're trying to call me out for Sasori's prep-time, then why the hell aren't you talking about Deidara's C3 prep-time? Like are you retarded? If Sasori has full knowledge then why would he allow him to even get remotely close to creating it? Oh, that only applies to Sasori, sorry.



Because Sasori can't do anything to a Deidara camping 500 meters into the air, duh...?



> Anyways, even if Deidara does manage to get off his C3, as I've explained before, his Iron Sand can be shaped into whatever the situation deems fit for at the time. You're making an ass out of yourself by saying "well, it didn't happen against his fight with Sakura and Chiyo.." Like, okay?



Satetsu has no feats of defending against C3, show me one then talk. When was it stated that Satetsu is hard enough to tank a city sized nuke? When was Satetsu shown to be strong enough to do it? When did Sasori even use such LARGE quantity of Satetsu?

Okay. just because I say Gaara's sand is harder than PS because I wants to say it, would it be true? No. Stop using your hype shit..

Gaara's sand was called ultimate defense, PS wasn't. Gaara's sand > PS?



> Why would he waste time to make it _that_ dense when the situation didn't call for it? Can we please pretend to think for ourselves for a moment? And furthermore, if Gaara's sand can tank it then the Iron Sand can because the Iron Sand _derived_ from Shukaku's sand. Like, seriously let's have some common sense. If the Iron Sand was made to mimic Gaara's sand, and if Gaara's sand can become dense enough to tank it, then the Iron Sand can thanks to 	Satetsu Kesshū.



Sasori's mastery over Satetsu is low, he has no feats with it, he can't control more than a medium amount and he can't harden it as much. Gaara has been with his sand for ages, his mastery over it is immense compared to Sasori and he has FEATS to back it up.



> By the way, one cut is all it takes to completely immobilize Deidara for good. The only reason Sakura could keep going was because of the fact she had an antidote. Deidara won't have one so it would be game over for him.



The one cut isn't reaching Deidara because.

1: Deidara is 50 meters away and next to bird.

2: Deidara gets on air once it's close enough.


> And we're not even talking about what Sasori _himself_ can do yet.



He can't touch Deidara in air.


----------



## Complete_Ownage (Dec 9, 2015)

This is a perfect example where I think something shouldnt be taken at face value. Deidara admitts that Sasori is stronger then him however imo feats in the manga suggest otherwise. I think this goes more a long the line of Deidara "praising" his master.

and I hate Deidara character


----------



## Matty (Dec 9, 2015)

Deidara just isn't stronger though. He is not a versatile fighter and he is not as well rounded or intelligent as Sasori. 

Deidara just has INSANE offensive capabilities. But if that is the only reason you say he is stronger than Sasori then I want to see the BD say that for everyone he faces. Because we know damn well if he is fighting someone like Kisame or Itachi or Kakashi he doesn't get that benefit. Let's take it for what it is.

IMO anyway Sasori has much better feats and hype than Deidara anyway. All Deidara showed is that he can bow shit up. Sasori innovated an entire technique, conquered an entire nation, was partnered with Oro and was apparently very efficient with him and killed the strongest kazekage in history. Not to mention threw his fight and killed Sakura twice


----------



## Dr. White (Dec 9, 2015)

Shanal said:


> He can't touch Deidara in air.


Yes he can. Diedara does not camp 500 m in the air, he stays low so he can accurately and quickly bomb. Assuming Diedara can even get to the air vs Sasori before he's nicked with poison, Sasori has puppets with huge range that float, Magnetism which can float and go into the air via repulsion, and a huge ass Wire system he uses to wiz himself around him with a giant flamethrower to boot.

If Sauce was able to take down Diedara's huge Dragon simply using summon defense, smarts, his sword, and a 30 ft long chidori than I see no reason Sasori would fail to do so. Biggest threat is Micro bombs and suicide attack.

Diedara can win against Sasori with conditions favoring him, but Sasori is still on his level if not generally stronger considering his versatility, and posion/magnetism hax.


----------



## Hyugadoobadoo (Dec 9, 2015)

Dr. White said:


> Yes he can. Diedara does not camp 500 m in the air, he stays low so he can accurately and quickly bomb. Assuming Diedara can even get to the air vs Sasori before he's nicked with poison, Sasori has puppets with huge range that float, Magnetism which can float and go into the air via repulsion, and a huge ass Wire system he uses to wiz himself around him with a giant flamethrower to boot.
> 
> If Sauce was able to take down Diedara's huge Dragon simply using summon defense, smarts, his sword, and a 30 ft long chidori than I see no reason Sasori would fail to do so. Biggest threat is Micro bombs and suicide attack.
> 
> Diedara can win against Sasori with conditions favoring him, but Sasori is still on his level if not generally stronger considering his versatility, and posion/magnetism hax.




The ONLY attack Sasori has that outranges Sasuke, is that water gun he used. Which is limited duration. If Gaara can't pin him down for a kill in several minutes pulling the whole desert up there is NO WAY Sasori is doing it with that water gun in the 10-20 seconds that technique lasts.


----------



## Matty (Dec 9, 2015)

How can you say any of his ranged attacks can't go further than Sasuke's? Iron sand can shoot directly in the air he can snipe with it... why wouldn't he be able to. It's common sense


----------



## Hyugadoobadoo (Dec 9, 2015)

matty1991 said:


> How can you say any of his ranged attacks can't go further than Sasuke's? Iron sand can shoot directly in the air he can snipe with it... why wouldn't he be able to. It's common sense



Dude. You need to stop assuming stuff he hasn't done. He does not use it as a long range weapon. He does not fine control it to create defensive barriers. None of that. Sasori's control of iron sand is VERY limited.


----------



## Matty (Dec 9, 2015)

I'm not assuming it is doing things it cannot do. It is common sense he can use the sand as a ranged weapon. It's stated in the DB it can be molded into whatever he wants it to be. Magnetism can fire it to wherever the fuck he wants. If he aims his sand up where does it go? Into the air. Common sense. Common sense also dictates he can use that sand as a shield. Only an idiot would bypass that fact, unless you really just hate the character which is idiotic because this isn't a debate then.


----------



## Hyugadoobadoo (Dec 9, 2015)

It sounds like this is coming down to hype vs feats. By feats deidara takes this by HUGE margins. By hype, Sasori wins. But only by hype.


----------



## Matty (Dec 9, 2015)

What feats? I just want to know because if you are saying that Deidara nuking Suna is his feat in this battle then you can put anyone in Sasori's position and make the same statement.


----------



## Hyugadoobadoo (Dec 9, 2015)

Not so much Deidara's feats as the LACK of sasori's. People have already told you his strings have a max range. He is not fighting an airborne deidara. He has never used the sand as a long range weapon, and if he did it's a really bad idea. We have to assume the magnetic field has a maximum range. Iron sand is not regular sand, whatever he launches at deidara he loses. And if he has mastery of the Iron sand then why do the big goofy shapes instead of dispersing it like an iron sand mist and then rotating it like a whirlwind, guaranteeing you can't avoid it? My point is the databook says something but ALL of our information from the primary source says the opposite.


----------



## Matty (Dec 9, 2015)

Hyugadoobadoo said:


> Not so much Deidara's feats as the LACK of sasori's. People have already told you his strings have a max range. He is not fighting an airborne deidara. He has never used the sand as a long range weapon, and if he did it's a really bad idea. We have to assume the magnetic field has a maximum range. Iron sand is not regular sand, whatever he launches at deidara he loses. And if he has mastery of the Iron sand then why do the big goofy shapes instead of dispersing it like an iron sand mist and then rotating it like a whirlwind, guaranteeing you can't avoid it? My point is the databook says something but ALL of our information from the primary source says the opposite.



Not sure what you mean by lack of feats from Sasori. He fought 2 v 1 with an opponent who had knowledge and antidotes prepped and they still needed him to throw the fight or they would've died. Deidara fought against Hebi Sasuke with no knowledge on Deidara whatsoever while Deidara had Sharingan knowledge and trained his eye to counter genjutsu and even devised a tech specifically for Itachi (Sharingan user)

How do you know there is a range. is it stated anywhere? Because it seems to me that your speculations are just that. You act as if you have solid proof or that these string do not go to a certain distance. And like a previous poster already stated, you all act as if Deidara is just 500 M high at all times. He's not accurate unless he is somewhat close to the ground. 

Magnetism is from the earth and the magnetic field. So as long as they are on this planet it should work. And no it wouldn't just be gone. He CONTROLS THE SAND. So why would it just fly away as if he has no control. He can bring it back to himself. He can also mold it into any shape, so again common sense dictates it can be used to defend himself.

Why doesn't he do that? I really don't know. Why doesn't Deidara constantly fly 500 M in the air and drop C3 on any opponent. Why didn't he do that off the bat with Sasuke? Why isn't that his go to move. Just because it isn't shown in the manga doesn't mean it's not true.

What we have is a statement from Deidara stating Sasori's superiority and the whole time they are together it is quite clear that he is the leader, not Deidara. There really isn't a discussion.

I am not saying Sasori is winning this scenario, I'm just saying quit acting like he just gets fodderized because he can combat Deidara from the air certainly. And he for damn sure would beat him if he didn't start next to his bird.


----------



## Hyugadoobadoo (Dec 9, 2015)

matty1991 said:


> Not sure what you mean by lack of feats from Sasori. He fought 2 v 1 with an opponent who had knowledge and antidotes prepped and they still needed him to throw the fight or they would've died. Deidara fought against Hebi Sasuke with no knowledge on Deidara whatsoever while Deidara had Sharingan knowledge and trained his eye to counter genjutsu and even devised a tech specifically for Itachi (Sharingan user)
> 
> How do you know there is a range. is it stated anywhere? Because it seems to me that your speculations are just that. You act as if you have solid proof or that these string do not go to a certain distance. And like a previous poster already stated, you all act as if Deidara is just 500 M high at all times. He's not accurate unless he is somewhat close to the ground.
> 
> ...



....The Comment about Deidara saying Sasori wins has been your argument this whole time. That's the hype I am talking about.

Last time I am going to respond because this reeks of desperation. I have already learned I am not convincing you regardless of right.

His magnetic field is not the EARTHS magnetic field. That is asinine to say. Every single other technique in the entire naruto series that can be controlled at a range has had maximum ranges. The assumption that his wouldn't is ridiculous. 

My point for saying why didn't he just make a giant iron sand poison blender to kill chiyo and sakura is because he can't. It doesn't matter if he couldn't for plot convenience or couldn't because kishi literally didn't give him the ability. But either way he didn't. He only uses macro control of the sand. He has no fine control.


----------



## Matty (Dec 9, 2015)

What are you talking about? My points are much more than the manga statement. You just ignore the other points I make.

I'm not saying that it has an infinite range I am just saying it's not far fetched to imagine it can hit Deidara at the cruising height that he was flying during his Hebi fight.

Satetsu shigure is not fine control??


----------



## Hyugadoobadoo (Dec 9, 2015)

matty1991 said:


> What are you talking about? My points are much more than the manga statement. You just ignore the other points I make.
> 
> I'm not saying that it has an infinite range I am just saying it's not far fetched to imagine it can hit Deidara at the cruising height that he was flying during his Hebi fight.
> 
> Satetsu shigure is not fine control??



...He couldn't hit an old woman and a little girl trapped in an enclosed space near him. And you want him to use someone else's technique that he cannot fine manipulate to attack someone much faster at a much greater range?

And no. Your points have been exclusively statements. And also no. No demonstration of iron sand by Sasori was fine control. He is still controlling the whole bulk of sand at once. He doesn't manipulate small amounts in different ways.

Basically it comes down to this. Gaara demonstrated MUCH better control of his sand than Sasori ever did. He also had WAY MORE OF IT, and still couldn't catch Deidara. The suggestion that Sasori can is insane. The only attack he has that can even hit again is his super soaker, which is actually one of his most devastating moves, but unfortunately he is a quick shot.


----------



## Alucardemi (Dec 9, 2015)

Pretty sure Sasori can fly with puppets and/or Iron Sand, so Deidara's  fucked.


----------



## Hyugadoobadoo (Dec 9, 2015)

Alucardemi said:


> Pretty sure Sasori can fly with puppets and/or Iron Sand, so Deidara's  fucked.



Never demonstrated at any point.


----------



## Dr. White (Dec 9, 2015)

Hyugadoobadoo said:


> Never demonstrated at any point.



Yeah cause I guess  don't really levitate, but rather use optical illusions to fool the readers.

 is sooooo limited right.


----------



## Hyugadoobadoo (Dec 9, 2015)

Dr. White said:


> Yeah cause I guess  don't really levitate, but rather use optical illusions to fool the readers.
> 
> is sooooo limited right.



I have been specifically talking about those abilities this whole time. We know puppets can levitate. They can also be thrown by their wielder. You cannot throw yourself. Frankly, you undermine your own argument, you would have made a much more valid point if you had used his poison hentai tentacle that he uses to propel himself. It's still not enough. But welcome to the conversation.


----------



## Shanal (Dec 10, 2015)

Dr. White said:


> Yes he can. Diedara does not camp 500 m in the air, he stays low so he can accurately and quickly bomb. Assuming Diedara can even get to the air vs Sasori before he's nicked with poison, Sasori has puppets with huge range that float, Magnetism which can float and go into the air via repulsion, and a huge ass Wire system he uses to wiz himself around him with a giant flamethrower to boot.
> 
> If Sauce was able to take down Diedara's huge Dragon simply using summon defense, smarts, his sword, and a 30 ft long chidori than I see no reason Sasori would fail to do so. Biggest threat is Micro bombs and suicide attack.
> 
> Diedara can win against Sasori with conditions favoring him, but Sasori is still on his level if not generally stronger considering his versatility, and posion/magnetism hax.



Actually, since this is manga knowledge, all Deidara needs to do is camp 50-100 meters into the air (Tbh, he was 500 meters into the air when bombing Suna but okay), and none of Sasori's moves have shown enough range to hit him. Do you think he'd fly 30 meters into the air or something?

The Satetsu control of Sasori isn't good enough to hit Deidara feat-wise and his second most ranged attack. Satetsu's best feat in hands of Sasori had been creating giant massed and slowly launching them towards his opponents, his seemingly best attack in spikes was slow enough to be COMPLETELY dodged by Sakrua despite covering a decent radius, and by completely, I mean minus a few scratches which granted are lethal, but doesn't changes the fact that Sakura dodged it all without getting impaled. The water jets do not cover enough distance. And don't go assuming he can't get into air and fly the hell away when Sasori is 50 meters away and bird is next to him lol, Satetsu or anything isn't reaching him before he hops on and takes off.

Sasori's puppets are controlled by strings and in manga, I honestly have never seen his puppets go further than 20 meters (or lesser), correct me if I am wrong with a page 

His flamethrower doesn't have enough range feat-wise and neither does wire or any thing he has, none can reach 100 meters into the air unless to you, Deidara is just 20-30 meters above, which is bull.

Sasuke's longed ranged attack was Eiso, which he couldn't have reached unless he took footing on the blade and jumped, which would be impossible if he didn't have lightning, and Sasori lacks Sasuke's immense shunshin speed to dodge one of C2 Dragon's birds anywaw, now that you even bring it up. Anyway, none of Sasori's attacks are larger in range than Eiso other than MAYBE water jet, but here Deidara has enough knowledge to not underestimate him so I don't even see him hovering anywhere below.

Remember, when Deidara fought Sasuke, he was supposed to BOMB him so he couldn't AFFORD to be much into the air since it'd give Sasuke more time to dodge or so, or simply counter it with a projectile of his own, here Deidara goes on bird (not dragon) and into the air, makes C3 which takes several seconds, then blow the thing up.



matty1991 said:


> What feats? I just want to know because if you are saying that Deidara nuking Suna is his feat in this battle then you can put anyone in Sasori's position and make the same statement.



Sasori has no feats of reaching Deidara one hundred feet into the air, sure one can assume Sasori goes levitating on his slow ass Iron sand masses, but that wouldn't change much, and Deidara can just hop a further 50 meters up if Sasori comes closer by 5 meters.

Either way, C3 doesn't take 5 hours to make, first of all, second Sasori's attacks even if some do get to Deidara won't hit him, since the guy DID dodge a giant city-sized sand tsunami coming at him on bird (Which is feat-wise and size-wise more agile than the dragon Sasuke faced).


----------



## Dr. White (Dec 10, 2015)

Hyugadoobadoo said:


> I have been specifically talking about those abilities this whole time.


Okay well then you realize you're wrong.



> We know puppets can levitate.


Ok. Sasori is a mid Kage level foe who killed the genius of the sand village, who had Sand control on par or greater than Yondaime Kazekage who was able to fight with war arc Gaara on scale. Fuck out of here with saying that Sasori can't just levitate on a Iron block or cloud like gaara does with his sand his feats more than prove it.



> They can also be thrown by their wielder. You cannot throw yourself.


What are you talking about he has fine control over the iron and magnetism just like gaara does with his sand telekinesis.



> Frankly, you undermine your own argument, you would have made a much more valid point if you had used his poison hentai tentacle that he uses to propel himself. It's still not enough. But welcome to the conversation.


> If you actually paid attention to thread you would have realized
A.) I already made that point
B.) I've already posted in this thread

Point blank is Diedara has never shown to fight someone 1v1 and camp in the air. Only when his job was to catch a Bjuu off guard and put him in a vulnerable position by compromising his city have we seen diedara use the tactics you're talking about. Or else sasuke would be dead.

Like dude, Diedara himself called him stronger.

Like Mat said that doesn't mean I think Sasori wins here, but if the distance was anywhere 15m or under you best believe Sasori is taking that Dub. From 50m Diedara has a good chance of winning. You'd realize I believe all this if you read my orginal post on the subject and its context.


----------



## Trojan (Dec 10, 2015)

Eliyua23 said:


> Deidara admitted inferiority and every aspect of the manga has depicted him as the lesser of the 2 nothing more to discuss unless you want to talk about a fanfic version of the two characters



Pretty much. 

People love to waste time on stuff we were already given the answer for.


----------



## Shanal (Dec 10, 2015)

Sorry I didn't mean to interrupt, but I had to ask here



Dr. White said:


> Ok. Sasori is a mid Kage level foe who killed the genius of the sand village, *who had Sand control on par or greater than Yondaime Kazekage*



Since... when? 	

All he did was create giant masses and slowly levitate them before banging them out, or spikes aoe which was so fast that even Sakura dodged it and only came out with several scratches.



Hussain said:


> Pretty much.
> 
> People love to waste time on stuff we were already given the answer for.



Pls


----------



## Dr. White (Dec 10, 2015)

Shanal said:


> Since... when?
> 
> All he did was create giant masses and slowly levitate them before banging them out, or spikes aoe which was so fast that even Sakura dodged it and only came out with several scratches.



Sasori's manipulation was not slow it was very fast.

3rd KAzekage was the strongest KAzekage who started the whole magnetic manipulation of metals, and wasn't surpassed until Sasori killed him by himself, and then eventually Gaara came along.

Idk if you know what powerscaling is, but 3rd KazeKage easily gets scaled to people like pre skip Gaara who could create Tsunami's and sand clouds, let alone begining of pt. 2 Gaara, and war Arc Yondaime (who 3rd was canonically stronger than). Sasori with 3rd Kazekage is a combo of Sasori's genius with 3rd's Kekkai Genkai chakra....

Sasori filled that whole cave with his jutsu, he didn't need a shit ton more because he was in a contained space. But his feats, portrayal, and hype obviously dictate he can *atleast* do what pre skip Gaara did with his sand, and that's extremely low balling it.


----------



## Trojan (Dec 10, 2015)

Shanal said:


> Pls



You're delusional. 
But if thinking you know the story better than its author makes you feel good, so be it.


----------



## Ghost (Dec 10, 2015)

Dr. White said:


> 3rd KAzekage was the strongest KAzekage who started the whole magnetic manipulation of metals, and wasn't surpassed until Sasori killed him by himself,



We don't know how the fight between Sandaime and Sasori went down, do we?

Sasori is not beating Deidara under these conditions.


----------



## Nikushimi (Dec 10, 2015)

There's no good reason to question Deidara's word; he wasn't the type to defer to anybody without reason, and we all saw how butthurt he got about losing to Itachi and Sasuke.

Doesn't matter how Sasori starts the fight--he will transition out of Hiruko, if he has to, and summon the Kazekage and/or the hundred puppets right away. Right there, Deidara's ability to fly doesn't mean shit. One scratch is certain death. Satetsu is faster than Gaara's sand.

C1 can be blocked or intercepted with puppets/Satetsu. C2's a lot more jarring, but Sasori has plenty of puppets to afford sacrificing some.

If Deidara drops C3, Sasori can intercept it with Satetsu and carry it off or send it back. Might cost him Satetsu, but he still has the hundred puppets and the Kazekage.

C4 just plain won't effect him, because he's got no lungs.

So that leaves Deidara with CO, and he probably has a good shot at setting it off.

But that's a draw at best, and he'd be on the ropes leading up to it.

So for all intents and purposes, I have to stand by his initial assessment. Sasori was the better man.


----------



## Shanal (Dec 10, 2015)

Dr. White said:


> Sasori's manipulation was not slow it was very fast.



Is that why the only time it managed to hit Sakura was just scratches?



> 3rd KAzekage was the strongest KAzekage who started the whole magnetic manipulation of metals, and wasn't surpassed until Sasori killed him by himself, and then eventually Gaara came along.



We don't know how the fight went, and to be honest, nothing suggests his mastery over Satetsu is anywhere close



> Idk if you know what powerscaling is, but 3rd KazeKage easily gets scaled to people like pre skip Gaara who could create Tsunami's and sand clouds, let alone begining of pt. 2 Gaara, and war Arc Yondaime (who 3rd was canonically stronger than). Sasori with 3rd Kazekage is a combo of Sasori's genius with 3rd's Kekkai Genkai chakra....



Do you believe 3rd Kazekage puppet of Sasori has FULL POTENTIAL OF THE TRUE BEING? That's not how it works, it's a human puppet, it doesn't mean it's as strong as original, nothing ever suggested that, and feat-wise it clearly isn't. And no he's not a genius with Satetsu, feat-wise.



> Sasori filled that whole cave with his jutsu, he didn't need a shit ton more because he was in a contained space. But his feats, portrayal, and hype obviously dictate he can *atleast* do what pre skip Gaara did with his sand, and that's extremely low balling it.



He made two giant masses with his sand then proceeded to make a 20-30 meters radius covering spikes which Sakura dodged enough to only get scratches.



Nikushimi said:


> If Deidara drops C3, Sasori can intercept it with Satetsu and carry it off or send it back. Might cost him Satetsu, but he still has the hundred puppets and the Kazekage.



Feat-less and baseless. Sasori's mastery over Satetsu is nowhere near strong enough to block a city-sized nuke. Show me feats and scans of Sasori ever managing to pull anything remotely close to this via Satetsu, he's nowhere near Gaara's or 3rd Kazekage's level in terms of manipulating it (both amount and quality) 

Deidara goes in air, bombs him with C3, Sasori dies.


----------



## Hyugadoobadoo (Dec 10, 2015)

I feel like something needs to be clarified. Hype is secondary to feats right? It doesn't matter that Itachi said he loses to Jiraiya when he clearly doesn't. So far this whole argument appears to be hype against feats.


----------



## Shanal (Dec 10, 2015)

Hyugadoobadoo said:


> I feel like something needs to be clarified. Hype is secondary to feats right? It doesn't matter that Itachi said he loses to Jiraiya when he clearly doesn't. So far this whole argument appears to be hype against feats.



It's not even hype on a similar scale. Deidara said Sasori is stronger than me which could mean skill-wise or simply to get Naruto or well, he simply praised his senior. 

Honestly, I still don't see how in the world Satetsu can get close to tanking C3, as some people STILL claim even though it has neither hype OR feat of doing it, Satetsu was called strongest one, which could just mean in offence, doesn't mean it should be more tanky than Gaara's sand.


----------



## Dr. White (Dec 10, 2015)

Shanal said:


> Is that why the only time it managed to hit Sakura was just scratches?


is that why the only reason Sakura survived was because she was being puppeted herself by a top tier puppet master?





> We don't know how the fight went, and to be honest, nothing suggests his mastery over Satetsu is anywhere close


Okay well now you're just ignoring evidence. Not my fault. It was clearly implied Sasori killed him via being stronger, and 3rd was called the greatest in history along with all that evidence I gave you, so whatevs bruh.





> Do you believe 3rd Kazekage puppet of Sasori has FULL POTENTIAL OF THE TRUE BEING? That's not how it works, it's a human puppet, it doesn't mean it's as strong as original, nothing ever suggested that, and feat-wise it clearly isn't. And no he's not a genius with Satetsu, feat-wise.


He obviously does. Sasori is a master pupeteer who himself is a puppet that made him stronger than his original self.... So there goes your arguments that the puppet can't be as strong. When was it ever implied puppets are weaker? Sasori clearly still had his chakra signature, and large scale attacks with his KKG.

Do you seriously believe he can't replciate pre skip gaara feats?
Try again.





> He made two giant masses with his sand then proceeded to make a 20-30 meters radius covering spikes which Sakura dodged enough to only get scratches.


Yeah he didn't need to make more as he was in an enclosed area.

Sakura got help from Chiyo stop leaving out facts for convenience.




> Feat-less and baseless. Sasori's mastery over Satetsu is nowhere near strong enough to block a city-sized nuke.


If Sasori was in a city completely covered in Iron Sand as Gaara was in sand then yes he could do the same thing. You act like Gaara did that shit with his guard amount, or just from making ground into sand 



> Show me feats and scans of Sasori ever managing to pull anything remotely close to this via Satetsu, he's nowhere near Gaara's or 3rd Kazekage's level in terms of manipulating it (both amount and quality)


I don't have to show you proof. If you could comprehend the literature you would understand that the 3rd is a far greater manipulator than Yondaime who himself made massive amounts of gold dust waves in the desert vs Gaara on a large scale. To think the 3rd isn't as good as yondaime or Gaara is fucking stupid.

If you wanna be a feat nazi, and say fuck hype, porrtrayal, and powerscaling then ok, but you're still wrong.


----------



## Shanal (Dec 11, 2015)

Dr. White said:


> is that why the only reason Sakura survived was because she was being puppeted herself by a top tier puppet master?



Sakura wasn't being controlled by Chiyo when the iron spikes jabbed towards her, she dodged it herself, nothing in manga implied that Chiyo interfered at that moment. 


> Okay well now you're just ignoring evidence. Not my fault. It was clearly implied Sasori killed him via being stronger, and 3rd was called the greatest in history along with all that evidence I gave you, so whatevs bruh.



Obviously he killed him via being stronger, so it makes his Iron sand control better than Kazekage's? What's the logic in there. We don't know how Kazekage fought, or how his Satetsu actually worked, or if Satetsu is supposed to be controlled in a large mass or is just there for things like impaling and whatnot, we know nothing.

Also, Gaara's defense was called absolute, so Gaara's sand > PS? 


> He obviously does. Sasori is a master pupeteer who himself is a puppet that made him stronger than his original self.... So there goes your arguments that the puppet can't be as strong. When was it ever implied puppets are weaker? Sasori clearly still had his chakra signature, and large scale attacks with his KKG.



Do you not understand that attaching several weapons to a puppet's body is completely different from enhancing the kekkei genkai of the person while he was alive? I clearly fail to see what kind of bizare logic you're applying here.

Sasori can fit in like 50 blades to Kazekage's puppet but none of them would do anything to get his kekkei genkai, which is a bloodline technique, which by all means should be used by kazekage's own chakra or whatnot, better. 

Nothing ever suggests or implies that Sasori is anywhere remotely near Kazekage's level of Satetsu control, in fact, feats prove otherwise.


> Do you seriously believe he can't replciate pre skip gaara feats?
> Try again.



Yes, he can't make tsunami of satetsu.

I don't need to try again if you're going to tell me that he improved Kazekage's satetsu just because he can enhance a normal human's body by attaching the blades and weapons to it.



> Yeah he didn't need to make more as he was in an enclosed area.



Is that why none of it actually landed a decent hit?



> Sakura got help from Chiyo stop leaving out facts for convenience.



Sakura wasn't being controlled when she dodged Satetsu spike attack.




> If Sasori was in a city completely covered in Iron Sand as Gaara was in sand then yes he could do the same thing. You act like Gaara did that shit with his guard amount, or just from making ground into sand



Satetsu isn't found naturally in desert, lol, and there's nothing which suggests he could control Satetsu to such quantity, give me a single feat of him doing anything remotely close to that with satetsu? You are like just because he placed blades on his body and made it stronger, he made kekkei genkai of Kazekage stronger in puppet 



> I don't have to show you proof. If you could comprehend the literature you would understand that the 3rd is a far greater manipulator than Yondaime who himself made massive amounts of gold dust waves in the desert vs Gaara on a large scale. To think the 3rd isn't as good as yondaime or Gaara is fucking stupid.



Sasori's manipulation of sand =/= 3rd's.


> If you wanna be a feat nazi, and say fuck hype, porrtrayal, and powerscaling then ok, but you're still wrong.



Sasori has no hype of controlling Satetsu to such scale. Just because he managed to put blades on him, it doesn't mean he can master a bloodline of someone else's to such extends when the said person is a dead puppet.

Sasori defeated 3rd, so what? How does that do anything to him beating or how does that allow him to control satetsu better? He didn't even have satetsu back then.


----------



## Matty (Mar 5, 2016)

Sasori wins. Deidara admitted inferiority. Can't question his word


----------



## Ryuzaki (Mar 5, 2016)

Deidara wins as a long as he makes it to his bird, Sasori has no means of valuable defense against the explosions


----------



## Saru (Mar 5, 2016)

Iron Sand counters the explosions.​


----------

